# Hethas' Gambit continued [top of rnd 8]



## seasong (Sep 12, 2003)

*Links*

Original Discussion Thread
Continuation 1
Continuation 2
This is Continuation 3

Link to the GAME
and the RULES
and the MAP

-seasong


----------



## seasong (Sep 12, 2003)

Test post. Having problems with EN. Erg.


----------



## JDragon (Sep 12, 2003)

Got the email, Seasong. Looks fine.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 12, 2003)

No sign of the email in either box for me.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 12, 2003)

OK, now this confirms what I've been wanting to tell you seasong.
(psych - it's not about the game)

You linked in the other thread over to this thread, and you're using the cyberstreet address.
bad bad bad - that's why you're having log in problems.

The address that works is "enworld.org/forums" in the place of "enworld.cybestreet.com" - replace all that text in your favorites, and you'll be all right. Well, you'll first have to (at worst) clear all your cookies, then go to http://enworld.org/forums and log in.
You might not have to even clear your cookies, only try that if the .org address isn't allowing you to stay logged in.

This is an issue that MANY people have mentioned & resolved in the Meta Forum.
Strangely, both of the board addresses have the same content, but only the enworld.org address seems to work with cookies now.

BTW: I got your email.

Any ETA for the next round's deadline?


----------



## Saepiroth (Sep 13, 2003)

Hey, where is that RPOL thing you were talking about? I want to read up on the dddddddrama!

(posted to subscribe)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 13, 2003)

I haven't gotten an email yet myself...


----------



## Number47 (Sep 13, 2003)

http://rpol.net/rpol/rpol-main.cgi

Valhalla is where all the drama is. The proving grounds is where the really decent fighting will be happening. I am currently the forerunner there. That kinda sucks, because people will probably be gunning for me, designing their characters specifically against me.


----------



## Saepiroth (Sep 14, 2003)

Number47 said:
			
		

> http://rpol.net/rpol/rpol-main.cgi
> 
> Valhalla is where all the drama is. The proving grounds is where the really decent fighting will be happening. I am currently the forerunner there. That kinda sucks, because people will probably be gunning for me, designing their characters specifically against me.



 With a hugetastic 60 page thread that seems to be holding all conversation worth noting, I seem to be having difficulty tracking down the "ruined and nerfed Jeremy's character" drama. I should be looking for "Jairamai" posts, right?

But I DO see that this Oskar fellow is a raging moron.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 14, 2003)

That's because it's all in private messages and over here.  

SYNOPSIS:

Jeremy posts character.
DM's point out flaws and give suggestions.
Jeremy revises character.
Character approved.
Character does what it is designed to do.
Players come over to EN World and post in Rules Forum asking how what Jeremy did is possible.
Knowledgeable EN World folks figure it out and post it.
DM's privately ban Jeremy from using his tricks. 
DM's publically post duration changes.
Players begin selling magical items of Jeremy's tricks (that Jeremy can't use) to other Players.
Jeremy rant over here.

Regular soap opera.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 14, 2003)

what i don't get, Jeremy, is 2 aspects:

1) Why is it OK for other people to use things you can't? That seems like an oversight, and easily changed by just pointing out the unfairness of it to the forum at large.

2) How is it OK for other people to use stuff that you brought in, without making themselves look like copy-cats, and unoriginal?
I mean, if you started playing a shield-charging character, I'd tell you to credit me, or get my permission or something, and think it was bad form for you to take something I brought to a game.

In other words, is there no sense of "warrior's honor" (for lack of a better description) at Valhalla that guards against whole-sale looting of character ideas? 
Or perhaps it's that IF it's just a spell or 2 they're copying, than that's not really an integral part of a character, it's just considered an accessory, and No Big Deal?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 14, 2003)

1) You'd think, wouldn't cha?  But human nature is, if someone comes into your game and beats you using your rules, you don't tend to listen to them if they should cry foul later.

2) Read a few of Oskar's posts.  I don't think there is a low he will not sink to.

3) There are plenty of honorable warriors.  But even the honorable ones are not above borrowing a bit of your build here or there.  Who's to say it's wrong or stop them?

--In other news, I still haven't received that email you sent Seasong.  I wanna get on with *this* game.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> I wanna get on with *this* game.



Me, too.
Badly.

All other GoD's KNEEL BEFORE HG.  (Or, Zod, if you prefer)


----------



## seasong (Sep 16, 2003)

Quick note: been sick. Feeling better today, and am at work (so that's gotta count for something ).

Jeremy, I'm resending yours right now, since I have it on hand. I should be able to get the rest done over lunch today - no one wants to eat with me , so no team lunch meetings.

Is it Tuesday already? Yeesh.

Regarding RPOL: Although I'm kind of soured on Valhalla, my impression of the site's resources is naught but good. After some thought, I don't think the headache of transferring everything would be worth the benefits, however - it wouldn't save me enough time to justify the time and effort to switch.

Still, when Hethas' Gambit inexorably reaches the last few combatants, I plan on starting up a 5th level (with reasonably rapid advancement) arena over there. With the goal of eventually having groups of characters from 5th to 8th, 9th to 12th, and 14th+. Emphasis will be on fair play and self-monitoring - there will be some house rules, but as in HG, I will try to have them all in place prior to starting, and changes will be discussed publicly first.

That doesn't mean Jeremy won't get nerfed, though .


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 16, 2003)

Ack!  You wound me sir!  

Don't you mean "That doesn't mean Jeremy and Reaper won't get nerfed"?   

I'll keep an eye out for the email.


----------



## seasong (Sep 16, 2003)

Heh. No, no, just you. As a favor to Odin  .


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 16, 2003)

Still haven't received any email from ya.


----------



## seasong (Sep 16, 2003)

Lunch will be around 1:30 for me. I'll resend it from Hotmail then. I wonder why you're the only one (of the others I sent to) that didn't get it??? I'm sending to jairami at comcast dot com, yes?


----------



## seasong (Sep 16, 2003)

*Oh. I'm just an idiot, then.*

dot NET.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 16, 2003)

yup, Net.

And again, you'll get faster response from me using my hotmail address as my Trillian monitors it real time.


----------



## seasong (Sep 16, 2003)

Just got to lunch. Y'all let me know when you get the e-mails. Jeremy, you should get one within the next few at your hotmail account.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 16, 2003)

Got it.  Responded.


----------



## seasong (Sep 16, 2003)

Okay, I've sent them all out. If you didn't get it, let me know as soon as possible. Assuming everyone got one, and today being Tuesday, how does a Friday night deadline sound?

...although honestly, I'm not going to be in town much this weekend, so if y'all need until Sunday, that would probably be fine as well (with the usual caveat that as I get the highest Init folks, I'll start processing their turns then; and when I receive everyone's, I'll start posting Inits).


----------



## seasong (Sep 16, 2003)

Okay, I've sent them all out. If you didn't get it, let me know as soon as possible. Assuming everyone got one, and today being Tuesday, how does a Friday night deadline sound?

...although honestly, I'm not going to be in town much this weekend, so if y'all need until Sunday, that would probably be fine as well (with the usual caveat that as I get the highest Init folks, I'll start processing their turns then; and when I receive everyone's, I'll start posting Inits).


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, those maps make this so much easier.  Digging through multiple pages of posts trying to track down where people are flipping back and forth with the map is a pain.  Especially when the blog doesn't have the stuff collected together anymore...

Any chance you happen to be doing another set of maps or at least a top of the round map 47?


----------



## Number47 (Sep 19, 2003)

Working on them!


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2003)

w00t!

Sexy Nudie Sex Sex?


----------



## Number47 (Sep 19, 2003)

Need locations of Mr. Buffles and Mr. Duffles

Once I have those, couple quick end maps and I can post them.


----------



## seasong (Sep 20, 2003)

I forgot the bears. Duh.

Mr. Buffles (14,15)-(17,16) (80 ft double move)
Mr Duffles (37,20)-(38,23) (160 ft full run)


----------



## seasong (Sep 20, 2003)

Note: I'm going to shift the deadline further back, to Tuesday, because I got a look at my Monday schedule before I left work yesterday. There's no point in enforcing an earlier deadline if it won't get the turn out quicker, and Monday is going to frigging kill me.

So... y'all have 'til Tuesday night. Then I'll start processing turns.

-seasong


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 20, 2003)

Phew.


----------



## Technik4 (Sep 21, 2003)

I've been keeping up with this game since its inception (on and off) and at this point I'm just wondering if there is some other thread I'm missing? The one on page 1 of this thread links to the Hetha's Gambit page, which I have bookmarked, but which is stuck on round 3, updated July17. Is there a 'new' page that I just missed where the inits and rounds are compiled?

Thanks for any help

Technik

PS- Yeah, that bead of force to the forehead...beautiful.


----------



## Saepiroth (Sep 22, 2003)

Technik4 said:
			
		

> I've been keeping up with this game since its inception (on and off) and at this point I'm just wondering if there is some other thread I'm missing? The one on page 1 of this thread links to the Hetha's Gambit page, which I have bookmarked, but which is stuck on round 3, updated July17. Is there a 'new' page that I just missed where the inits and rounds are compiled?
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> ...



 You know as much as we do; I missed a round because the web log isn't being updated.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 23, 2003)

47?  Any chance we can get those last two bears added and the maps up?  Deadline is later on today.  

Seasong posted them a few posts back.


----------



## Number47 (Sep 23, 2003)

Maps are updated. I'm only posting the current round, because everything that has gone before is pointless now.

Maps at www.bonniedaws.com/hethas


----------



## JDragon (Sep 23, 2003)

Number47 said:
			
		

> Maps are updated. I'm only posting the current round, because everything that has gone before is pointless now.
> 
> Maps at www.bonniedaws.com/hethas




Thanks for updating these #47.

Doesn't much matter to Izad right now, but its nice to have.


----------



## seasong (Sep 24, 2003)

I have rounds from:

Izad (JDragon)
Xiao Fung (Number47)
Rillos (Sollir)
Tairnandon (Jeremy)

Since I know reapersarus, Saepiroth and Cool hand luke are pretty active right now, that's a bit odd! I suspect that I am simply missing some e-mails, or failing to get them. If you are not in the above list, please send me your actions as quickly as possible, to "temanp at hotmail dot com" AND "seasong at texas dot net". I should get the e-mail with at least one of them.


----------



## seasong (Sep 24, 2003)

I now have reapersaurus and Cool hand luke's rounds.

Also, I updated the blog entries at long last! (rounds 4 and 5)


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 24, 2003)

VERY Nice to see the blog page updated.
It is very difficult keeping all the status stuff just for my characters and opponents updated - I've had to rely on an Action File.

Question:
I thought Blaster did 67 damage to Izad, and then Izad took 23 more from the bead?

P.S. I loved this line "He does take a partial action to flip the old wizard off, however."


----------



## seasong (Sep 24, 2003)

Izad took 67 damage, yes. Fixed.


----------



## seasong (Sep 25, 2003)

I now have moves for:

JDragon
Number47
Sollir
Jeremy
reapersaurus
Cool hand luke

I still need:

duder (he's contacted me)
Saepiroth (still haven't heard from him)

Has anyone heard from Saepiroth since his post on the 21st?


----------



## Number47 (Sep 25, 2003)

I don't think so. He doesn't seem to post much, except for the Game.

I am moving and will be without internet for a week and a half. After that, well, hopefully I can surf during work at my new job. So, I worked out what Xiao Fung accomplishes on his turn with Seasong already. Just for a teaser, let's just say that Xiao Fung does something very surprising!


----------



## seasong (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah, that would be the word.


----------



## Saepiroth (Sep 26, 2003)

Number47 said:
			
		

> I don't think so. He doesn't seem to post much, except for the Game.




my internet was explodey. And I post plenty... just mostly on Somethingawful. I don't really have much to contribute, here, and I'd rather not mouth off about things I don't really know so well.

I just sent my move; it's really simple, though I'd think it's a good application of lateral thinking. And I'll KEEP thinking that, until I realize I'm wrong and turn into a bloody splatter on the adamantine walls.


----------



## seasong (Sep 26, 2003)

Got Saepiroth's turn. And it was nice and, ah, lateral . It doesn't quite work as expected, but still, very lateral. And nice use of environment.

Duder has his on the way. I'll wait a day for that before posting Number47's Init (and possibly some others by then).

Now that I've got the blog site working again, I'll be posting them here and there (but at the blog, just editting the one post to add new Inits).

-seasong


----------



## seasong (Sep 30, 2003)

*Round 6*

Note: Initial conditions are identical to last round.

*Init 36 - Xiao Fung*

Knocked off balance slightly by Mrs Stampy's assault, Xiao Fung momentarily loses his lean and grip into the earth... and the wind takes immediate advantage. The last surviving member of the Xiao family tumbles 40 ft south through his _prismatic wall_ to a roughshod landing downslope (11 subdual). Mrs Stampy attempts an AoO, but is too close to the _prismatic wall_, and avoidance of that causes her to miss.

Xiao Fung, flicking mud from his soaked robes, consumes another blast from the _ice storm_ wand, and then utters the final syllables of a spell, disappearing entirely from view.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 30, 2003)

I think it's <i>cool</i> that Fung loves ice so much he keeps spending his turns chewing on it, but doesn't all that bludgeoning damage add up?  Or is he healing from that too?


----------



## Number47 (Sep 30, 2003)

Who says I'm healing at all?  

Maybe I just have far too many hit points to keep track of, and am trying to bring them down to a more manageable level.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 30, 2003)

Oh!  As long as that's it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 1, 2003)

seasong - truism: the longer rounds take, the less exciting the Game is.

Question: how long does each init take to post? Let's say it's 'X'

Question: do you maybe (please?) have that 'X' amount of minutes per day to add more inits?

Comment: I'm baffled about the diet of Ice for Xiao Fung as well.


----------



## seasong (Oct 1, 2003)

Very busy today. I will, however, be able to put up another 6-7 Inits this evening or tomorrow morning. Bump here to remind me if you don't see 'em tonight . I just got off work, so I'm a bit giddy right now.

Answer: It varies, but when the round is Blaster, Foh Ev Ah .

Diet of Ice: It's how he keeps his girlish figure. No calories at all!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2003)

Le bump!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 2, 2003)

Mmmm, I suspect the diet of ice is combined with a Rod (or other item) of Absorbtion and that Xiao Fung will open up with 8th level spells en masse any day now   But that's my conspiracy theory.

*Whistles*


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2003)

That would be a good theory (and one I suspected as well) except that that rod requires the rod be in hand (which we haven't had mention of) and that the absorbed spell be a single target or ray spell.  But ice storm is an area spell.

Which leaves me believing it is indeed to keep his girlish figure and the bludgeoning damage is just a soft massage to bring his hit points to a more manageable level.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 2, 2003)

That's why I said or other item, I believe we could have created our own items for this game using the rules, correct?  If so, then he could have just as easily made it a necklace or glove or what not.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 2, 2003)

Turning a Rod into a Wondrous Item is a bit beyond the flexibility of the item-creation rules, AFAIK.

Plus, isn't #47 Mr. Core Rules Man?
He wouldn't do something that tricky...  would he?  

Bump - but seasong does most of his good work in the morning, so I'll expect them tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 2, 2003)

It's been done before, but unofficially I believe, personally with all the house rules in the game, maybe I've missed if it was specifically allowed or unallowed.

I figured from being in several GoDs you wouldn't underestimate #47, or any player, for that matter   Course, antimagic is a pretty powerful protection.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 2, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I figured from being in several GoDs you wouldn't underestimate #47, or any player, for that matter



Well, I wasn't underestimating #47, I was joking -  playing with it like "Oh no! He wouldn't be SNEAKY!" *wink wink wink*

Oh- Bump.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> Bump here to remind me if you don't see 'em tonight



Aye aye, Cap'n! Bump away! Brace for impact!


----------



## seasong (Oct 2, 2003)

Inits are coming, but I just got a meeting from 9:00-10:30, so they won't be posted until 11:00 (er, central time - it's 8:44 right now).

Regarding the ice eating: What Xiao Fung is doing is published on the web site.

*reapersaurus:* I adore your new avatar! Where is that from?

-seasong


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2003)

Only thing that I can figure from that is that he blew a Darksoul and some Balor somewhere is getting his kicks making Fung blast himself!


----------



## Pielorinho (Oct 2, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Only thing that I can figure from that is that he blew a Darksoul and some Balor somewhere is getting his kicks making Fung blast himself!



That, or he blew his save vs. Command:  Chill


----------



## seasong (Oct 2, 2003)

_Yeah, 30 minutes late. Meeting ran over._

*Init 32 - Rillos*

Position unknown.

*Init 29 - Osirdar*

Position unknown.

Duder, hovering near the top of the force dome, cries out in rage as his tough dwarven skin pales a bit further!

*Init 23 - Master*

_Side note: It's come up a few times, so I want to make a quick statement - my delays around Init 23 are tied strongly to the fact that Master & Blaster's round took around 1700+ words to hash out, and usually involves a lot of double checking. 3.0 rules on grappling are far from clear, and reapersaurus has consistently found new and interesting situations to grapple people in. That's GOOD, but it doesn't lend itself to swift resolution. Once I get past Init 23, things usually go a bit swifter (at least partly because Blaster has managed to reduce the number of characters I have to figure out )._

Master is unseen, and Marius' old tower shield disappears from view as something invisible covers it up. However, the rain pattering off of his force cube moves to (9,73).[/i]

*Init 23 - Blaster*

Standing briefly on the slippery force sphere Izad is esconced in, Blaster makes a kind of half-leap, half-fall, splashing and flailing "movement" towards Unth. It's ugly, but it works, and Unth is so confused by the tiger's graceless water ballet that he fails to take advantage of his reach. Taking full advantage of his sudden nearness, Blaster slips a paw behind one of Unth's knees, and the big guy goes down hard... and the tiger takes immediate advantage to attempt to intiate a grapple.

Here, however, the tiger finds some immediate frustration... Unth is not quite as strong as Blaster, but he is a better grappler! Blaster fails to close the deal, and though prone, Unth remains free of the entangling claws.

_Note: per the earlier discussion, Blaster does not get the Pounce-full-attack on this, but he does get his rakes on a successful grapple.

Also, if it wasn't clear, Blaster's flailing about was the combination of a almost-missed Balance check (on the sphere), and an excellent Tumble check (which I've decided is fine to apply to general movement, based on reading the rules)._

*Init 22 - Izad*

Forgotten by Blaster, and invisible through the water, rain and wind, Izad's position is _probably_ known, but his current status is not.

Glub glub.

*Init 22 - Cholestus*

In a fantastic moment of clarity, Cholestus realizes something: getting pushed through a wall and into the "killing zone" is no fun at all. Chugging two potions in rapid succession like a kegger frat boy, the ugly little man angles his body in the wind like a kite and...

...ZOOMS into the sky. Adding the wind's velocity to his own, he soars higher than he could have reached on his own. As he disappears into the cloud cover, you can hear his screams.... "AH! CEILING TOO %&*# CLOSE! AHHHH!"

Did he manage to stop himself from slamming into the adamantine roof? Did lightning rolling through the clouds catch him? Just how many hit points does the little guy have to lose, anyway? Time will tell!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2003)

Ack.  I take it an email is coming my way?


----------



## seasong (Oct 2, 2003)

Jeremy: Naw, your moves are pretty clear. I've got work to do right this second, though.


----------



## JDragon (Oct 2, 2003)

Seasong - got your email working on a response.

Will have to you ASAP.


----------



## seasong (Oct 2, 2003)

Addition to Init 22: Some weird glowing flickers beneath the darkened surface of the lake.


----------



## Number47 (Oct 2, 2003)

Been following up on stuff today. Absolutely lovely! Jeremy, which character are you?

I'm taking home a printout of the initiatives so far. The good news is that I'm going to work on maps right away. The bad news is that, without an internet connection at home or even my CD burner, I have no idea when these maps are going to be actually loaded anywhere. Well, at least there has been hardly anything actually happening, map-wise.

Seasong, eagerly awaiting an email!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2003)

Tair, Osirdar, and Usasmir.  The hopefully invisible trio.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2003)

Nevermind seasong.  Fried brain.    I was remembering a previous idea where I was continuing to try to finish off the Shredded.    But as I decided that was more dangerous than it was worth and shifted gears, my turn is unaffected by his suicidal hurling of himself into a hurricane.


----------



## seasong (Oct 3, 2003)

A slight side note: many of you are burning through your resources at an incredible rate. This may make the Champion Fight a kind of "no duh, don't do it" kind of thing, which I'd like to avoid.

I really hadn't expected so many of you to be expending yourself so gleefully to whack each other .

So... what would y'all say to this?

Last gladiator standing, if he chooses to fight the Champion:
1. Hit points restored to full.
2. Spell slots restored to full.
3. "Usable per day" abilities restored to full.
4. All currently active effects with a duration of 1 hour or less dispelled.
5. One full prep round before facing the champion.

Anything I'm missing? Anyone who doesn't want this? I can see arguments both ways, so I'm pretty ambivalent.

-seasong


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 3, 2003)

Heh.  Amazing the difference a diddling counter makes.  

Hell yah!  Restore them.  That way we get a championship slugfest instead of a tired survivor gets clobbered by the huge AC/SR snake woman.  

And that way it's no holds barred within the actually important deathmatch.


----------



## seasong (Oct 3, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Heh.  Amazing the difference a diddling counter makes.



Yeah, it does seem to have an effect.



			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> Hell yah!  Restore them.  That way we get a championship slugfest instead of a tired survivor gets clobbered by the huge AC/SR snake woman.



Awww, you'll still get clobbered .

-seasong


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 3, 2003)

Wow - I'm now of the concern that I must have screwed up my build of Blaster somewhere, since even non-specialized cohorts seem to be better at Blaster's specialty than Blaster is, even in an AMF and with less points, gold, and levels to spend.

Either that, or my rolls are just sucky. (oh - I just looked at my email to you seasong - I didn't detail Blaster's +4 Size bonus to grappling, since both he and Unth are Large - you didn't add +4 Size bonus for Unth, did you? I'm sure you didn;t, I'm just checking for myself...)
It's funny how all the builds in the world could potentially be for naught, if the dice aren't equal (I'm sure #47 would agree, with his Initiative performance).

seasong - I just saw this avatar - It might have been on a vBulletin Forum, then I saw gamespy's huge avatar archive, but didn't find any I liked better. http://www.gamespy.com/avatars/

I hated having to leave Izad (trust me, he's not forgotten), but Blaster was left in the pool with no better move than to get close with a Reach specialist.
Of course, with no Rakes, and Unth getting a full attack coming up, I can only hope that he's not as good with his up close attacks as he is with his Reach weapon. I sure hope Unth can't get his Reach weapon into use, or this could be BAD.

Status question:
Unth is prone, and they are not considered grappling, and are 5' from each other - is that right?

Anyway, keep bringing the fun action on! When's the next ETA for inits, seasong?


----------



## Saepiroth (Oct 3, 2003)

My little experiment in flight didn't exactly work like I planned... I was supposed to end up back with my old buddy Xiao Fung, but I made a mistake regarding physics. I guess gods that reshape reality at will don't pay much attention to conservation of energy! 

Still, I think intentionally failing a save to not get blown away was an inspired means of escape, don't you?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 3, 2003)

Absolutely.

And if I might point out, Unth is one HELLUVA grappler.


----------



## seasong (Oct 3, 2003)

It is a scissors-paper-rock situation with Unth and Blaster and Izad. Each has specific strengths. However, I think Blaster is probably the best _overall_ grappler in the arena.

I may be getting a long lunch for my hard work this afternoon, so I'll try to get some more Inits out then.


----------



## seasong (Oct 3, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Wow - I'm now of the concern that I must have screwed up my build of Blaster somewhere, since even non-specialized cohorts seem to be better at Blaster's specialty than Blaster is, even in an AMF and with less points, gold, and levels to spend.



Naw. But if you do some test builds of things that look similar to Unth (aim for high STR, good BAB progression), the reasons should become swiftly evident. And he's not really a better grappler in an overall sense.

Being good at grappling comes down to:
1) number of grappling rolls per round you can make
2) how high a grappling check you have
3) how much damage you can do once you succeed on a grapple check

Being good at (1) and (2) gives a good defense, but a sucky offense. Being good at (1) and (3) gives an adequate defense and adequate offense. Being good at (2) and (3) gives a good offense, but a sucky defense.

Being good at (1) gives an adequate escape mechanism, but a crappy overall defense. Being good at (2) gives an adequate initial defense, but a crappy escape mechanism. Being good at (3) only makes for a crappy grappler, so we won't discuss it too thoroughly .

Both situations (Izad and Unth) can be analyzed in terms of the above analytic tools, and it should swiftly be evident that neither of them are good for the long haul in a grappling situation with Blaster.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Of course, with no Rakes, and Unth getting a full attack coming up, I can only hope that he's not as good with his up close attacks as he is with his Reach weapon. I sure hope Unth can't get his Reach weapon into use, or this could be BAD.



Start praying . Although his being prone will likely have some impact on things.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Status question:
> Unth is prone, and they are not considered grappling, and are 5' from each other - is that right?



Yes.

-seasong


----------



## seasong (Oct 3, 2003)

Not as long a lunch as I'd hoped for, but... the invisible trio has finally _really_ struck. Heh heh heh.

*Init 21 - Tairnandon*

Position unknown.

However, Duder hears someone chant something, and... it is too late. Vengeful, fiery chains wrap around the poor dwarf and bind him! Although he tries to escape before they truly enwrap him, all too quickly he is trussed up in the molten wraps (3 dmg, helpless).

*Init 21 - Usasmir*

Position easily guessed...

Omigawd yelps when something strikes her from behind, and then flails helplessly as an invisible force grabs and forces her to the ground. It is obvious she is struggling against a grappler of some sort... and equally obvious that she can't grapple to save her life.

Finally, she is pinned helplessly by the invisible force, still screaming, and blood seems to flow from her neck, only to fade in midair. She remains alive, but for how much longer?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2003)

Now the terror begins.  Nice visuals seasong!


----------



## seasong (Oct 5, 2003)

*Init 20 - Mrs Stampy*

Bereft of her target, Mrs Stampy looks to the sky, but there are no targets there, either. She glances at her bear companions, and some primitive consensus is reached.

Glancing once more at the sky, Mrs Stampy settles down and waits.


----------



## seasong (Oct 5, 2003)

_Since we were semi-discussing the Champion Fight, I figured this was also a good point to repost the description of Belosphendonê, as it was difficult finding this old post! I've pretty much decided that there will be a "restoral" of the last standing PC, as posted previously. This fight would simply be too damned hard otherwise._

*Belosphendonê, daughter of Sthenno and Hethas*

Belosphendonê has the torso and head of a beautiful woman, but her hair is composed of slender, waist-length asps and her lower torso is that of a sea serpent. And though her face is beauteous, her voice is as ugly as Sthenno's visage, and her harsh screams can destroy those she focuses it on. She can never truly die, but she can be beaten (by reducing her to 0 hp), and driven back to Akeros, the river given her by Hethas. Her torso alone is six feet in height, and her tail increases her overall length to nearly forty feet (although in combat she tends to coil up).

She wears an ancient bronze breastplate (over a rich black tunic) and helm, and wields a massive bronze scimitar or, alternately, a darkwood bow with bronze-tipped arrows. A spiked, bronze collar encircles her throat, and a few feet of chain hangs from it (when Sthenno sought to chain her, she broke free). She is wearing a silver circlet on her crown, a pair of rings, a quiver of vicious looking arrows, and a girdle cinching the black tunic at the waist, delicate gloves, and a pair of bracers designed for archery.

Her known traits, according to myth:
- Her flesh is hard as bronze, and only the hardest metals can hurt her
- Her nails are just as hard, and cruelly sharp
- Her scream (or breath) shatters stone and wood, and kills people
- She must focus her scream on a single target, and has limited range
- She is immune to sound effects and poison
- She is difficult to fool, very perceptive, and never sleeps
- The serpents on her head are poisonous, and can attack 10 ft away
- She is more dangerous with the bow than with the scimitar by a hair
- She is slow on dry ground, but swift in water
- She is an aberration of nature, and trained as a warrior (8 HD large aberration with levels of fighter)
- She is immune (or at least resistant) to spells
- She fears the good gods, but can not be banished/sent away in this arena
- She is somewhat vulnerable to flattery, but this requires great skill


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 5, 2003)

Er, you accidentally gave Rillos 2 turns, though I'm not complaining


----------



## seasong (Oct 5, 2003)

Ach, yer right! Well, serves me right for trying to post on a weekend .

Fixed it.

I'm working on Unth's Init right now, but for such a simple goal, it's involved an awful lot of reading. Anti-magic, fighting prone, feat combos... yikes.


----------



## seasong (Oct 5, 2003)

Also, Unth didn't do as well in the grappling contest as I thought. He still won, but by a margin of 1 instead of a margin of 4 (probably too much info, but...). So Blaster, I over-described his "roll superiority" in the text - the weretiger is pretty certain it is a more even match than it seemed.


----------



## seasong (Oct 5, 2003)

*Init 17 - Unth Dirn*

Still laying on his back, Unth desperately swings his ranseur in a series of deadly arcs that seem impossibly close for the massive weapon. Opening his salvo with a deceptively weak looking attack (20 dmg), he follows it up with an incredible blow (71 dmg) and then an equally incredible miss (apparently, the sky needed some swinging action).

Total damage to Blaster is 91 dmg... but the weapon is not silver, so may not have done as much as Unth hoped.

_Note: I couldn't find the rules on fighting while prone, so I assessed a flat -2 "unfavorable situation" modifier. If someone can find the durned rules, let me know._

*Init 8-6 - Duder, Omigawd and Mang*

Duder struggles furiously with the chains, but fails to get out.

Omigawd struggles furiously with the invisible grappler, but fails to get away.

Mang, in a moment of supreme inspiration, _drops the force dome_, and lets wind and rain sweep in to wipe away any _dust of disappearance_ that may be present!

Unfortunately, that about does it for the poor little dwarf. He is swept south 10 ft downhill and knocked flat by the winds. Fortunately, the rain prevents anyone from seeing his tears.

What will be revealed? Find out Monday, when the GM can confirm heads from tails in his notes, dust-wise!

*The other animals all stay where they are. Mr Stampy continues to eat grass; Mr Buffles and Huffles stick with Mrs Stampy, etc. I won't be able to finish out (private e-mails, etc.) the round until Monday, but that's all the Inits!*


----------



## Pielorinho (Oct 6, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> _Note: I couldn't find the rules on fighting while prone, so I assessed a flat -2 "unfavorable situation" modifier. If someone can find the durned rules, let me know._



From p 280 of the 3.0 PhB, glossary:


> Prone: lying on the ground. An attacker who is prone has a -4 penalty to melee attack rolls and cannot use a ranged weapon (except for a crossbow). Melee attacks against a prone defender have a +4 bonus, and ranged attacks against a prone character have a -4 penalty



Lovin' the game, Seasong and all!
Daniel


----------



## seasong (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks! It didn't change anything, then.


----------



## seasong (Oct 7, 2003)

I haven't had time to breathe, so I may or may not get the e-mails out this afternoon, but I will try.

-seasong


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 7, 2003)

A reminder for seasong - 
"Blaster's Feat" may have come into play after Unth's attacks.


----------



## seasong (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks!

Additional reminders for seasong -
1. Blaster's feat _did_ come into play.
2. Need to roll touch attack, extra grapple prior to Rnd 7.
3. Won't change rest of round; only status at end of Rnd 6/start of Rnd 7.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 8, 2003)

No emails?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 8, 2003)

*kicks the tumbleweed away and searches for seasong*


----------



## seasong (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey, look! Time to breathe!

Okay, first, for Blaster v Unth:
- When Unth missed on the last attack: "Unth misses, coming oh-so-very-slightly off balance, and the massive tiger immediately capitalizes, making a grab at the humanoid's arms and tangling them up into a grapple. This time, Unth fails to resist, and the grapple has begun! (24 dmg from grapple check)".

Nothing else changes.

I'm hammering out the e-mails as I post this. After I've sent the last one, I'll post here again.


----------



## seasong (Oct 9, 2003)

All e-mails are out. Please let me know if you get/don't get yours!


----------



## JDragon (Oct 9, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> All e-mails are out. Please let me know if you get/don't get yours!





Got mine, looked good.


----------



## seasong (Oct 9, 2003)

<b>TOP of ROUND 7 </b>

Note: Conditions have begun to change. They will be completely switched over to the new conditions by the top of Round 8.

<i>Hethas, looking over the gods, sees that it is time to instigate some new variables in the fight down below. A wave of her hand, and the weather begins to shift!

Hurricane force winds begin to drop off to mere fierce winds, and the cold, wet air begins to heat up! Faint tendrils of mist rise from the ground, where rain meets the warming earth, and the rain changes to fat, heated drops!</i>

<u>50 mph winds... </u>

The wind is more than 50 mph (severe) at the top of the round. Hot, fat droplets of rain continue to pour down, unabated by the heat.

Tiny-size or smaller: Fort DC 15 or blown away; on an upwind hillside, this is "knocked down". 
Small: Fort DC 15 or knocked down; on a downwind hillside, this is "blown away" 
Medium: Fort DC 15 or checked. 
Large or larger: No effect. 

(flying creatures are one size smaller) 

Blown away: knocked prone, roll 1d4x10 ft (2d6x10 if flying), take 1d4 subdual per 10 ft rolled along the ground (or a flat 2d6 subdual if flying). 

Knocked down: knocked prone. Flying creatures are blown back 1d6x10 ft instead. 

Checked: Unable to move North. Flying creatures are blown back 1d6x5 ft instead. 

All exposed flames are extinguished; 50% chance of extinguishing lanterns and similar. Ranged attacks are at -4 to hit. Listen checks are at -4.

Buckets of rain and faint mists... 

Visibility is cut to 30 ft (elves and other sharp-sighted & low-light critters 60 ft; darkvision is still cut to 30 ft). Sound-based blindsight is cut to half normal. Everything is spookily dark, although there is still enough light to see by. People who are glowing for whatever reason are visible (as a dim glow) despite distance. 

Note: I am still publishing where people are, as general area can still be guessed at. 

The ground is increasingly muddy and slick, although this is only an issue for people fighting on hillsides (DC 14 Balance check each round of actual combat not to slip and fall - result of Prone). Spell casting and up to double moves do NOT require balance checks, but Running does.

Universal effects... 

Dust of disappearance is stripped away by anyone hit by the wind and rain. 

Walls such as the prismatic wall and walls of force provide some cover - for 5 ft south of the walls, there is no wind or rain; for every 5 ft south thereafter, the wind and rain creeps in 5 ft from all sides (left, right, top and bottom). 

Thus: 


```
[color=lightblue]xxxxxxxx
 xxxxxx
  xxxx
   xx[/color]
```

Where the 'x' areas are calm and everything else is windy and rainy. 

The hills provide no protection against the wind whatsoever.


----------



## seasong (Oct 9, 2003)

Assuming everyone got theirs, how does a deadline of Sunday night sound?


----------



## JDragon (Oct 9, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> Assuming everyone got theirs, how does a deadline of Sunday night sound?




Sounds good,  I should get mine out today or tomorrow.


----------



## seasong (Oct 9, 2003)

Duder is dropping out of Hethas' Gambit to pursue the elusive beast known as _real life_. His characters will remain in the game, and will continue to behave in a generally cowardly fashion as they have the past few rounds, and killing them will be worth the same points.

Duder, good luck in your pursuit.

-seasong


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 9, 2003)

*pouts*  Take all the fun out of it...

Ah well, have fun Duder!


----------



## Saepiroth (Oct 10, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> All e-mails are out. Please let me know if you get/don't get yours!



 Got mine, laughed maniacally.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 10, 2003)

Curiously, was anyone revealed (their DoD or what not flying off) when that wall of force came down at the end of the round?


----------



## seasong (Oct 10, 2003)

Jeremy: I'll do my best to thrash you severely with Duder's characters.

Saepiroth: Thought you might like that.

Sollir: Shoot, thought I'd posted that. It IS posted on the blog site, but when I was cut-n-pasting, I must've missed it:







			
				blog_site said:
			
		

> *Init 8-6 - Duder, Omigawd and Mang*
> 
> Duder struggles furiously with the chains, but fails to get out.
> 
> ...


----------



## "Jack" Reapersaurus (Oct 10, 2003)

whew!
Nice to see those combatants after so long.
(yes, this is an ALT-ID, to combat the problems with the boards logging me out continually, or cookies not being saved properly.)


----------



## seasong (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm sure it's been killing Jeremy for all these weeks of not being able to say anything about what he was doing. I'm certain, _certain_ that he's really, really happy now that everyone knows where he is and what he's up to .

All this hiding? It was a cry for help.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 10, 2003)

*mumble grumble*
*plans an especially long lasting after-death for Mang*


----------



## JDragon (Oct 10, 2003)

Round 7 submitted.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 11, 2003)

My action mailed.

Curiously, how many combatants remain (i.e., their PCs are still controlling them)


----------



## seasong (Oct 11, 2003)

Cool hand luke
JDragon
Jeremy
Number47
reapersaurus
Saepiroth
Sollir Furryfoot

Now gone:
clockworkjoe
DM with a vengence
duder

And of course, quite a few of you might be gone by the end of next round .


----------



## Saepiroth (Oct 11, 2003)

JDragon said:
			
		

> Round 7 submitted.



 Dhit-Thoe!


----------



## seasong (Oct 11, 2003)

I have moves for:
Cholestus (Saepiroth)
Izad (JDragon)

I have e-mails from Sollir, but he has since rescinded them


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 11, 2003)

I realize most everyone has their IRL games today, but any chance we'll be seeing maps anytime soon?  They are a tremendous convenience.  

PS - Where's Variel been lately?


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2003)

I sent an email with a couple questions.
This might actually be one of the more straight-forward rounds for me so far...  

Who's Variel?


----------



## Number47 (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm here! I will send off my turn right off. I've been having real life, but not so much I have to quit. My new job does not afford a lot of time doing whatever the hell I feel like. I have no internet connection at home. You might hear from me most on the weekends when I go up to the college and log onto my wife's account.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 12, 2003)

I believe Variel is Number47 in another game I'm in.  

So I was checking.  So does this mean no maps?  If so, that's cool.  I'll try to whip one up for myself in Excel so I can get my turn in.  Thanks for all the work so far and congrats on the new job!


----------



## seasong (Oct 12, 2003)

Just a quick note to say that I just got home and I'm checking for those questions.

-seasong


----------



## seasong (Oct 12, 2003)

Remember that tonight is the deadline. I have moves for:

JDragon
Saepiroth
Number47

*I am missing turns for:

Cool hand luke (although he has a default action set up if he doesn't get a turn in)
Jeremy (got everyone but Tairnandon's turn)
reapersaurus (I have Blaster's turn, just not Master's)
Sollir Furryfoot*


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 12, 2003)

I'll get you a turn before the deadline.    I was just hoping for maps to show up.  I'll cook something up after I get back from the movies.


----------



## seasong (Oct 13, 2003)

Cool hand luke: I'm going with the default action for Unth. Assuming you live, of course 
reapersaurus: Got it, you're good.
Sollir: Got it, you're good.

Jeremy: never got your e-mail. Get me something today, and you should be good. Only Tairnandon needs actions - I've got the other two already.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 13, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> Jeremy: never got your e-mail. Get me something today, and you should be good. Only Tairnandon needs actions - I've got the other two already.



Funny.  I didn't get a bounce...  No prob, I'll just resend C&P when I get home.  17:30 CST ETA.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 14, 2003)

Lemme know if you still don't have it.


----------



## seasong (Oct 14, 2003)

_A sigh goes out among the gods. People are dying again._

Yes, folks, it's an ugly round. Xiao Fung versus Izad. Blaster versus Unth. The dwarves versus the formerly invisible death... and a few others developing as well.

It's a busy day at work, today, but I should have some Inits up over lunch.

Jeremy: Got it.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 14, 2003)

OOOooo  can't wait can't wait....  Izad vs XF?

So what do the gods think of recent developments?  Any more 1 time only awards from various gods for different accomplisments/maneuvers?  Any more gods finally making their picks?


----------



## seasong (Oct 14, 2003)

Difficult to post today. Head on over to the blog site for the details so far.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 14, 2003)

Oy.  Silly boards.

Any god talk?  I got a kick out of it in the early rounds.  I want to see if some of the fence sitters have picked favorites yet.  And I want to hear what some of the more colorful crowd members say/think about the stuff going down.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 14, 2003)

I devoured the update.
I haven't gotten such a hit from HG in 2 months - like a junkie, I'm beggin' for more!  

I'm VERY interested in the XF vs Izad wrinkle.

Jeremy - I thought the God's commentary was classic, as well, but I'm sure it took seasong quite a bit of effort and time. Time and effort that is desperately needed, in it's limited state, just to keep up with the actions proper.
But seasong - if you've got some extra time lyin' around, I'd love to see a Commentary, also.
It could be kinda a "Best Of" the last few rounds, maybe.


----------



## seasong (Oct 15, 2003)

XF vs Izad: Please keep in mind that no one knows where Xiao Fung is . He's probably just _improved invisible_ and flying off to nuke Cholestus .

More deaths to come.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 15, 2003)

goody goody goody


----------



## Saepiroth (Oct 15, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> He's probably just _improved invisible_ and flying off to nuke Cholestus .




Bring it _ON_, wizard boy!

*BRING

IT

ON!*


----------



## seasong (Oct 15, 2003)

Here's the rounds I already posted at the blog site, plus four more.

*Init 36 - Xiao Fung*

Position unknown. 

*Init 32 - Rillos*

Position unknown. However, three arrows pass out of the mists and pass entirely through Osirdar. Two of them seemed to ripple him as they went through, while the third seemed to have no effect at all. (dmg 14, 15, 0). 

*Init 29 - Osirdar*

A hissing laugh comes from the incorporeal creature known as Osirdar, and he speaks strange words to the south.... 

"Welcome my child! Exinguish the life of these mortals that they may join with us!" 

Who this is to is not immediately evident, but you have the feeling that the words are not wasted. Osirdar then dives straight down, into the earth itself, disappearing from view. 

*Init 23 - Master*

The force cube disappears as rain that once hit on its flat surfaces now passes through unhindered! Naught else can be seen for a few moments, and then a sickly green ray lashes out, striking Mang on the south side of the slope. 

Mang, like Xiao Fung's son, disappears into a fine powder which is then swept about by the winds. 

Moments later, the rain begins splashing off of a square surface to the southeast, near Blaster (18,83, +5 ft). 

_Note: Master himself is still nowhere to be seen._

*Init 23 - Blaster*

A furious series of attacks ends Unth's life, and Unth dies before Blaster even manages to finish the deadly sequence of blows. (160+ dmg - I stopped rolling when Unth stopped breathing). 

Unth was a powerful figure, it is true. But can anyone truly stand up to the favored of Ares in battle? 

*Init 23 - Antony*

_Yes. Antony._

The corpse of Antony, a bit worse for the wear, lays in the pouring, warm rain. Mists whip around it in the wind, or... perhaps it isn't mist. 

With a hissing, malevolent scream, a ghostly image of Antony pulls itself, bit by bit, out of its former corpse. Looking to the north, its face contorts in pain, and it dives into the earth, passing through its own body as only so much meat. 

*Init 22 - Izad*

Position sort of known, but unseen.

Strange flickering lights have been vaguely visible since last round.

*Init 22 - Cholestus the Shredder*

Position unknown. He's up in the clouds somewhere. Maybe plastered against the adamantine ceiling. Maybe just plastered - do we _really_ know what was in those "potion" flasks earlier?

OOC: I would like to publicly apologize to Jeremy. I've messed up the visible portion of his turn almost EVERY ROUND. And that sucks.

I'm going to give him some bonus points from Hethas because of the disadvantage I keep putting him at, and I'm re-editting the following to show what is visible.

*Init 21 - Usasmir*

Usasmir continues to suck at Omigawd's neck while she flails and tries to get away. He touches his headband and disappears, reappearing inside the force cube, floating a bit over Blaster.

_Note: I shifted the force cube to 15 ft above Blaster, since it can't appear within the AMF._

Surprisingly enough, Omigawd is still alive, and doesn't seem much worse for the wear, other than her pride at a dwarf being manhandled so easily by a dirty half-orc.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 15, 2003)

AG!  Check your email please seasong!


----------



## seasong (Oct 15, 2003)

Jeremy: please send me a revised turn.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for getting that outta there.  *Jeremy looks around shiftily and changes up his turn*


----------



## seasong (Oct 15, 2003)

Also a quick note, since Jeremy asked privately:

Omigawd does not look "NO worse for wear". She looks "NOT MUCH worse for wear". Other than a slight paling of the skin, and two bleeding holes in her neck, she still seems to be in decent shape. Like Marius, she's built to soak up punishment like nobody's business .


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 15, 2003)

Sent.  Lemme know what holes are in it.  It's a lot rough.


----------



## seasong (Oct 15, 2003)

Your message came to me blank. I'm using a web mail system to read it, so if that's a problem, send it to my work address: "xtweigel at ti dot com".


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 15, 2003)

*cries*

I sent it from hotmail which doesn't save a copy unless you are using outlook express.

*redoes*


----------



## seasong (Oct 15, 2003)

Quick note: I'm thinking of a slight nerf to _antimagic field_, to its duration only. As usual, I won't do this without discussion and proper consideration. And it won't impact anything that has happened thus far.

The nerf I am considering, the _only_ nerf I am considering, is changing the duration to either 1 round per level or a flat 10 minutes. 10 minutes per level just means that the opponent casts/uses _fly_ and goes up into the sky until it runs out, which is a very long and boring time for the gods.

So let me know what y'all think, and I'm particularly interested in hearing the opinion of the only person currently using it .

-seasong


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 15, 2003)

Resent.  Even rougher.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 15, 2003)

PS - I'm on yahoo if you want to message me to sort this out faster.  And I'm monitoring Hotmail if you can't.


----------



## seasong (Oct 15, 2003)

It doesn't look like I'm going to get anymore out today, but I think I'll have the rest of the Inits by tomorrow. Y'all help me make sure I do - this will be the fastest round ever .

(As a side note, if y'all are wondering how this happened, I have had a really good week at work - as the semiconductor industry recovers, so does my workload)


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 15, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> Quick note: I'm thinking of a slight nerf to _antimagic field_, to its duration only.



umm.. for what purpose?
Is there any way that you can explain why a nerf would be desirable, without giving away the need for the nerf?
See, I don't follow what your worries are with the AMF. You and Jeremy are more aware of what spells/effects are in play than me.
My characters' abilities I think are well known. I have very little info about what Jeremy has in play.
Jeremy's in control of this little encounter - if he's worried about me doing some delaying tactic that I am unaware would be helpful to me, that feels a bit strange to me to proactively change a problem that I don't know exists. IOW, I can't exploit a situation I don't know anything about.

For what it's worth, even if I somehow discover a beneficial strategy that involves delaying, I don't see myself using it. It's not really my style, unless I have no choice.

All I can guess that you guys are extrapolating about is what if the entire GoD comes down to only Blaster vs. one of Jeremy's untouchable trio?
AMF vs. incorporiality?
If that's the case, I'd rather we cross that bridge IF we come to it.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 15, 2003)

For the record, I have said nothing about the duration of AMF.    In the arena's I play in it's round per level, but then I think every spell should be a max of round per level in an arena match.  

I didn't weigh in on the matter because it doesn't involve me, though I'd be happy if it did have a shot at running out some time soon.  Very hard for any of my guys to hurt Blaster from a distance if he's in an AMF.  And we don't want to try to out grapple him.  

But mainly I wanted to just say, "Wasn't my idea!"


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 16, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> *Init 21 - Usasmir*
> 
> Usasmir continues to suck at Omigawd's neck while she flails and tries to get away. He touches his headband and disappears, reappearing inside the force cube, floating a bit over *Blaster.*



I'm assuming that Usasmir is floating next to MASTER?

Oh - what I didn't add in before is that IF the Game comes down to the AMF stalling the Game (i.e. someone can't attack Blaster, and he can't attack them), I am pretty sure I would drop the AMF and play on.
If Blaster can't get to them and all his options have been exhausted, than I'd drop the AMF and let the better combatant win.

I am not overly concerned with who wins this GoD - all I wanted was a good fight, and to come storming out of the gate. That my aggressive play has been successful, and both my characters are still in the Game (for now  ), is a successful/satisfying game for me, in my eyes.
If my build doesn't allow me to make a finishing blow on an opponent, than that's what I've got to live with for choosing that build.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't see why you should nerf Antimagic field, as it was warned in the first post that characters should be prepared against such a tactic.

*shrugs*

Besides, if I was flying and some one with an antimagic field was below me, I could easily pepper them with arrows so they would be forced to let it down I'd imagine.  Therefore, it is in my best interests to keep antimagic field the same.

Beyond other reasons. edit- and *cries* I'm running out of targets


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 16, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that Usasmir is floating next to MASTER?



That was the idea. > But unfortunately circumstances made that a bad choice and the move had to be revised.  So no teleporting in to see Master.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 16, 2003)

OK, paint me confused.

Master is the flying one that uses the Cube of Force.
Blaster is the weretiger in the AMF.

seasong said that Usasmir appeared IN the Force cube (making me think he's next to Master), then he says he's 'floating above Blaster" (making me think he might be near Blaster), then you say Usasmir didn't Teleport in to see Master.


----------



## seasong (Oct 16, 2003)

First, let me say this: this is just a _consideration_. It's something that I've been thinking about, but which I don't have a strong opinion on yet.

Since I value y'all's opinions, I thought I'd bring it up here.

The primary reason I'm considering it is that it is beginning to seem likely that a duel of durations may be coming down the pike. And in spell durations, a melee fighter with AMF outdoes damn near any caster... which is exactly backwards of how it should be.

Yes, AMF should scare the bejeezus out of casters... but it can still do that at a 10 min duration or a 1 min/level. And with such a superior duration, it means many casters may not have any good options for running away, either (except _fly_).

_I just noticed that I wrote "round" instead of "minute" in my post above. I meant to write "1 min per level", not "1 round per level" - otherwise, the flat 10 min doesn't make much sense in context, yes?_

Anyway, like I said, I'm just soliciting opinions. No decisions are in the works, and likely won't be until this has been discussed thoroughly. Or until, as reapersaurus said, we get to that bridge.


----------



## seasong (Oct 16, 2003)

Reapersaurus: Jeremy revised his move because I kind of hosed him by posting TMI. He's fixed a few things, but I haven't resolved them yet - it should all be more clear when I finish the corrections tomorrow morning.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for the info.
I'm eagerly awaiting his modified & clarified actions.

Just FYI: the TMI wasn't up there more than 45 minutes, from what the edits look like.
I sure didn't see any info that shouldn't have been revealed. I don't know about anyone else... but I can't use any info you "screwed up on" against Jeremy, if that helps assuage some concerns.


----------



## seasong (Oct 16, 2003)

Well, this is also the third time or so that I've done this to Jeremy, specifically.

I woke up waaaay late this morning, so it may be a bit later than I'd hoped, but I have little enough left to do that I can probably get it up over lunch break.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks Reaper.  Some of the TMI was rather critical to my strategy, that's why it had to be changed.  Was feeling rather exposed there.  

But it's all good now, my turn should prove even easier to resolve now as most of the dice rolling is out of it now.  On with the show!


----------



## seasong (Oct 16, 2003)

Okay, I'm reposting part of it to include all corrections.

*Init 21 - Tairnandon*

Position unknown.

*Init 21 - Usasmir*

Usasmir sucks a moment more at Omigawd's neck before pimp-slapping her away from him, and releasing his pin on her. Then he squints his eyes really hard in concentration...

And Omigawd turns into a fine powder and blows away in the wind.

*Init 20 - Mrs Stampy*

Mrs Stampy remains behind the prismatic wall, peeking out to see if she can spot her target, Xiao Fung.

*Init 17 - Unth Dirn*

His mangled corpse, lying near Blaster, stays where it is. 

_Ogres are toughest,
biggest, meanest, and strongest
But watch for tigers._

*Init 8-6 Duder, Omigawd and Mang*

His throat violated and open to air, Duder remains hanging where his _fly_ spell placed him. Omigawd and Mang have ceased to exist.

The dwarves are dead.

*Init 3 - Mr Buffles and Mr Duffles*

The bears remain with Mrs Stampy.

*Init 3 - Mr Huffles*

Yawns and goes to sleep.

*Init 3 - Mr Stampy*

Continues to munch the grass. A more contented elephant, you have NOT seen.


----------



## seasong (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm having trouble editting (although posting is working, weird), so I'll just note it here:

I forgot to mention at Osirdar's init that he was laughing in a sinister manner _as he ripped open Duder's throat_. An important detail, that.


----------



## seasong (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm having trouble editting (although posting is working, weird), so I'll just note it here:

I forgot to mention at Osirdar's init that he was laughing in a sinister manner _as he ripped open Duder's throat_. An important detail, that.

Also, the blog _editting_ site seems to be down, so it might be a bit before these Inits make there way onto that page.

If it's not ENWorld, it's the blog. If it's not the blog, it's ENWorld. If both are working, my e-mail must be hosed... Good grief


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 16, 2003)

Such is life.    Really like the descriptions this time.  Feeling very un-hosed now.


----------



## Saepiroth (Oct 16, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Feeling very un-hosed now.



 And I'm feeling very satisfied that Icitrik's dwarves have been greased.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 16, 2003)

*grins*  Dust in the wind...  All they are is dust in the wind...


----------



## seasong (Oct 16, 2003)

All right, y'all, careful with the gloating. 'Member, the onus is upon the victor to be graceful.

Duder had a pretty nice build, he just missed a few turns worth of actions... and that the dwarves survived that for as long as they did says something good.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 16, 2003)

Sorry, just celebrating my first non-cohort kill.    We can't all be Blaster.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 17, 2003)

Unth Dirn was DAMN tough, cohort or not!

I've just found a rare film of Blaster's attack on Mortem.

Not for the faint of heart (and I apologize if it offends anyone, but damn, it's too funny not to share)


----------



## seasong (Oct 17, 2003)

Unth was a tough nut to crack. And he's responsible for most of the damage Blaster has taken so far in this game... no mean feat, considering he had to be in melee range to do it.

I'm trying to compose personalized results right now, but my brain is pretty fried. I saw _Kill Bill_ last night, couldn't sleep, and I woke up this morning to find myself at work.

So I'm waiting until I'm sure I'm coherent to send anything.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 17, 2003)

As I have posted over in the Movie forum, I loved that movie.  It's so my thing.


----------



## Saepiroth (Oct 17, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *grins*  Dust in the wind...  All they are is dust in the wind...



_MY_ victory song will be "Starship Trooper".


----------



## seasong (Oct 17, 2003)

Blur's _Song Number Two_, or the MI's march? Me, I'd go for the "WHOO HOOO" song.

Of course, you've got to actually kill someone before that's a relevant question... .

-seasong, a bit loopy today


----------



## Number47 (Oct 17, 2003)

My victory song/theme song for Xiao Fung is Black Sabbath's The Wizard.

By the way, seasong, you owe me an email after you made teasing comments involving my character. Could I at least get the bare bones details? Oh, and curse you for giving away too much information about my plans, also.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 17, 2003)

*Blaster: *
_Skin against skin, blood and bone 
You're all by yourself but you're not alone
You wanted in 
Now you're here
Driven by hate, consumed by fear 

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor 
Let the bodies hit the floor 
Let the bodies hit the floor!_

*The In-Spectres:*
_Drowning deep in my sea of loathing
Broken your servant I kneel
It seems what's left of my human side
Is slowly changing in me

Looking at my own reflection
When suddenly it changes
Violently it changes (oh no)
There is no turning back now
You've woken up the demon in me

Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Open up your hate, and let it flow into me_

*Xiao Fung:*
_Misty morning, clouds in the sky
Without warning, the wizard walks by
Casting his shadow, weaving his spell
Funny clothes, tinkling bell

Never talking
Just keeps walking
Spreading his magic_

*Cholestus:*
_Watch the ravens in the sky prepare for my return
Greet my arrival with knowledge
And on the wings of the storm
I come riding in the dark
On the back of my great black horse
Followed by wolves and entities
All of the darkest breed

Come to me so that we through magic can unite
Unite and haunt as one
Together reach the highest level tear down and break the stones
Come to me you whos blood run in my veins
Who in fire the flame
Come caress me with your velvet chains_

*Rillos:*
_He is the refuge towards which you crawl
Yet as poison Fear has tainted your wine
Let fly the arrow marking you for death
He laughs- He represents Foreverness

As an act of penance you mortify your flesh
Shivering for blood wept out as joy
Amassed Silence ruptures to devour
Tenebrae ushers in the sickened shroud..._


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 17, 2003)

Whoops.  Left out Izad, someone post something he's doing so he can get some credit.


----------



## Saepiroth (Oct 18, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> Blur's _Song Number Two_, or the MI's march? Me, I'd go for the "WHOO HOOO" song.
> 
> Of course, you've got to actually kill someone before that's a relevant question... .
> 
> -seasong, a bit loopy today



 I meant the YES song


----------



## seasong (Oct 20, 2003)

Still delaying on sending out results. Which means that, let's see: Xiao Fung, Cholestus and Izad are probably preparing to roast me on a spit .

I'll try to get it all out over lunch (another hour or two from now, depending on how this morning work crush goes).

-seasong


----------



## JDragon (Oct 20, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> Still delaying on sending out results. Which means that, let's see: Xiao Fung, Cholestus and Izad are probably preparing to roast me on a spit .
> 
> I'll try to get it all out over lunch (another hour or two from now, depending on how this morning work crush goes).
> 
> -seasong





Souonds like a good assesment of the situation.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 20, 2003)

OT: In response to seasong's resignation from Valhalla:

Go here.  And book mark for use when without books.  Then...

Go here and support our own DM with a Vengeance, as well as square off with Number47, myself, and others.


----------



## JDragon (Oct 20, 2003)

Got round detail email, response sent with questions.


----------



## seasong (Oct 20, 2003)

DONE!

My schedule this week is tough, so I'm unlikely to be able to start working on Rnd 8 until Thursday at the earliest. And if it's Thursday, it's Friday, and we know what a flake I am on weekends .

So how does a Sunday deadline sound?

-seasong

_P.S. Proving Grounds look pretty cool. I just haven't had time._


----------



## seasong (Oct 20, 2003)

Got 'em, answered 'em.

Quick note: if anyone has _true seeing_, _see invisible_ or anything like that, and you have not received an e-mail from me giving you the rundown of who's visible that otherwise wouldn't be, send me a private e-mail reminding me.


----------



## seasong (Oct 21, 2003)

*BOO YAH!*

Yes, I did it.

I SLEPT. The Monday night game was cancelled, and I went to bed at about 6:30, and then I woke up late (7:00) and had to rush to work... and I got about 12 hours of sleep. And then, when I got to work, _everyone_ came in late... like 11am late. So when I finished my "already on hand" work early, and I felt so good from all that lovely sleep, that gave me two hours to...

Update the blog. Check it out. Commentary of the gods has been back-posted all the way up to round 7, and point totals have finally been brought in line with the new system. I also formatted a few niggling things, so you can do a page search on "round X" and jump to that round (commentary and points is appended to the end of each round, instead of being a separate post now, too).

_Which reminds me - I recommend that you go through and make sure that I gave you the points you earned. If I missed something, or if you weren't diddling when I said you were, send me a note to that effect._

I say it again:

*BOO YAH!*


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 21, 2003)

WHOA.
That sounds absolutely spectacular!!
Let me check it out, and revel in the Gladiator Gore....


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 21, 2003)

Well done!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 21, 2003)

Question: I saw the posts about bonus points from Hethas and Hel, but I'm not sure where they figure in.  Not that I'm like to catch up with Reaper and 47, but you said to double check your math and this is almost like double checking.  

Additionally, Izad got a bonus from Wee Jas that didn't appear to affect his points.  Do BONUS's have some other effect besides points and I'm just forgetting?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 21, 2003)

*the In-Spectres wave to Hel, glad to have attracted the notice of a patron*


----------



## seasong (Oct 21, 2003)

*Jeremy: 36 points*
Osirdar killed Antony (companion -> companion) 6 points
BONUS: Hel, for an evil, evil assault. (bonus) 10 points
Osirdar killed Duder (companion -> PC) 20 points
Team kill on Omigawd (special) 10 points

Yup, I mis-added. Jeremy should have 46 points. I'll fix that in the posts, and let that be a lesson to the rest of you - _double check my math_. You, too, could be missing points you earned with your blood.

For Izad, he had 4 Diddled (-40) and 1 bonus (+10) for a net of -30 points. So that one was correct.

Bonuses mean two things:
1. You get 10 points. Yay, you!
2. The praise of a god is good for a LOT of beer.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 21, 2003)

Great!  Thanks!    Only about 100 points behind XF.    Durn his prismatic badness.


----------



## seasong (Oct 21, 2003)

Here's a quick summary for the gentle reader:
Clockworkjoe (Marius): 30 points, and every one of them earned for taking a beating.

Cool hand luke (Mortem, Antony, Unth): 17 points, all for beating up an elephant, less -10 for diddling. Unth was the real powerhouse in this group, and Blaster got him, too.

DM with a vengence (Hagbard, Thoramus, Emeldra and a whole lotta animals): 12 points, earned by killing Xiao Fung's whole family. That's why Xiao Fung hadda kill 'em all.

duder (Duder, Omigawd, Mang): -67 points, they diddled most of the game away, and then got used by Tairnandon's crew as an object lesson in terror.

JDragon (Izad): -30 points, mostly for diddling. It would be lower, but he did something clever that Wee Jas liked.

Jeremy (Tairnandon, Usasmir, Osirdar): 46 points for a kill list of Antony, Duder and Omigawd, and a very nasty long-term plan. Hel has finally picked her Favored, and it is this one.

Number47 (Xiao Fung, Lung, and Hu): 158 points, mostly for wiping out Hagbard's entire flock. A three.. er, two... er, one man army, who demonstrated the power of area effect attacks on a bunched up enemy.

reapersaurus (Blaster, Master): 71 points, for killing Marius, Mortem, Unth, and Mang. The only person so far to kill two PCs, and he's looking to add you to that list.

Saepiroth (Cholestus): -40 points, mostly for taking time to heal up from the beating he's taken. Almost killed one of the Xiao family, but had his kill stolen by the now-deceased Hagbard. Considering what happened to Hagbard, maybe that was a good thing. At any rate, he's on cloud nine, now, and planning a return to active duty any second now.

Sollir Furryfoot (Rillos): -30 points, for demonstrating that archers don't like heavy wind.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 22, 2003)

Points questions:

for me, the point tallies I have are: 
10 points Round1 + 45 points Round2 (killed Marius for 30 points + survived attack by 3 people for 15 points) - 13 points Round3 diddling + 30 points Round4 (Mortem kill) -3 points Round5 - 3 points Round6 + 16 points Round7 (cohort killed cohort and PC killed cohort)
Total of 82 to here

Do I have those point awards right?
For the life of me, I can't find the master list of what each action is worth - the Rules page is outdated, and I can't find the final post on here that detailed them.
seasong- could you put the Action Point Awards table somewhere easy to find?
Could you also detail exactly what a "diddle" is? What actions will make it so that a character isn't diddling? Obviously attacking an opponent, or causing an effect which attacks (the Elephant Master used), but what about a cohort healing a PC, or casting a spell on the PC, etc? 

Also, in looking at the point totals so far, I think that it's clear that the point value you have for companion kills is skewing this competition.
Number47 has twice the score of the next competitor, and he got it in only 4 rounds' actions.
I don't believe that DMWaV's horde should be worth the same as 4 PC's.
Individually, the points award the same amount when killing a brute like Unth Dirn as they do Fluffles.


----------



## seasong (Oct 22, 2003)

reapersaurus, I'll get to your questions more thoroughly in a moment. The point values master list I'm working from:

Kills
Straight up kill:
- PC kills PC: 30 points
- PC kills Companion: 10 points
- Companion kills PC: 20 points
- Companion kills Companion: 6 points

Kill-THIEF:
- PC kills PC: 10 points
- PC kills Companion: 3 points
- Companion kills PC: 6 points
- Companion kills Companion: 2 points

Coup de Grace:
- PC kills PC: 20 points
- PC kills Companion: 6 points
- Companion kills PC: 12 points
- Companion kills Companion: 3 points

Kill-THIEF + Coup de Grace:
- PC kills PC: 6 points
- PC kills Companion: 2 points
- Companion kills PC: 4 points
- Companion kills Companion: 1 points

SUICIDE:
- PC: -30 points
- Companion: -10 points

Kill-THIEF + SUICIDE:
- PC: -60 points
- Companion: -20 points

*Other Stuff*

Bad Odds:
- 2:1 odds: +10 points per round
- 3:1 odds: +15 points per round
- 4:1 odds: +20 points per round
- 5:1 odds: +30 points per round

Performance:
- Gets you 10 points, +1 pt per 1 you exceed DC 20 by on a Perform check. 

Diddling:
- PC: -10 points per round
- Companion: -3 points per round

Championship:
- Last PC Standing: +100 points
- Win Champion Fight: +100 points
- Lose Champion Fight: -50 points


----------



## seasong (Oct 22, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> for me, the point tallies I have are:
> _...snip..._
> Total of 82 to here



Rnd 1: bonus 10 pts
Rnd 2: kill Marius 30 pts, bad odds (3) 15 pts
Rnd 3: diddled -13 pts
Rnd 4: kill Mortem 30 pts
Rnd 5: diddled -3 pts
Rnd 6: diddled -3 pts
Rnd 7: kill Unth (PC v Coh) 10 pts, kill Mang (Coh v Coh) 6 pts

82 points. <-- this is correct

Looks like I forgot your bad odds in Rnd 2 AND I can't add 



> seasong- could you put the Action Point Awards table somewhere easy to find?



I'm thinking the first post of this thread, and any further threads hereafter.



> Could you also detail exactly what a "diddle" is? What actions will make it so that a character isn't diddling? Obviously attacking an opponent, or causing an effect which attacks (the Elephant Master used), but what about a cohort healing a PC, or casting a spell on the PC, etc?



Generally, bringing about some effect or action which you hope will damage an opponent is not diddling. Master's elephant and lion both did not count as diddling, for example, although attacks they make after the first round they were brought in would not count for Master.

Healing, whether it's healing yourself or a comrade, if not accompanied by beatdown, is diddling.

As a general rule, however, I have to go with common sense (MY common sense), because detailing it down to every possible action in D&D, or even just every grey-ish action in D&D, would be impossible. Generally, if Hethas thinks you're diddling, you're diddling.

With that said, I am always open to counterarguments for a particular action, and I try to be as fair and even-handed as possible.



> Also, in looking at the point totals so far, I think that it's clear that the point value you have for companion kills is skewing this competition.
> Number47 has twice the score of the next competitor, and he got it in only 4 rounds' actions.
> 
> I don't believe that DMWaV's horde should be worth the same as 4 PC's.
> Individually, the points award the same amount when killing a brute like Unth Dirn as they do Fluffles.



On one level, I agree with you. Just any old summoned lantern archon or similar shouldn't be worth 10 points. However, DMwav's horde was a much harder kill than you are painting - just because Xiao Fung made it look easy (by dint of a cunning spell to keep ALL of DMwav's cohorts away from him, animals and non-animals, and 4-9 area attacks PER ROUND) does not mean it was easy. For that matter, he still didn't manage to kill a huge chunk of the horde, and look at all the spells he spent just getting that far.

If those kills were so easy... well, there's a bunch of animals still milling around! Go mop them up! Mr and Mrs Stampy, in particular, would probably be delighted to go a few rounds with you. And just think, Xiao Fung softened them up for you .

Something I considered, but ultimately did not use, was a HD/ECL system for kills. That way, if someone summoned up a 2 HD _summon monster II_ critter of some sort, killing it would be worth a fraction of 10 points (probably around 2 points, actually).

With that in mind, however, count up the polar bears Xiao Fung killed. Each of those was a 16 HD critter when he killed 'em.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for the responses.

There's a simple problem with your examples which discussed how the scoring of animal companions might not be a bad idea:

The companions did not have that many HP's on their own - that was an effect of the PC (Animal Growth), was it not?

More importantly though, is that HP's are not nearly the most indicative factor of the threat of a creature.
The fact that ONE SPELL made Number47 immune to the entirety of the apparently-massive threat the Animals represented is proof that HD is not close to the real story. The Animals don't really threaten anyone in this arena (except perhaps Blaster), since the animals can't see invisible and they can't reach anyone if the PC or cohort doesn't want them to.


----------



## seasong (Oct 22, 2003)

1. That ONE SPELL made Number47 immune to half the cohorts in the arena, not just Animals. This is an argument against cohorts being worth points, but not against the animals being worth points as cohorts.

2. Most animals can see invisible. It's called Scent, and it's a lovely, lovely thing.

3. Xiao Fung earned all those points because his enemy was _bunched up_, not because they were this or that type of creature. Many of the cohorts in the arena would have died sooner (and cost fewer spells) than the animals did.

One last point: I count 480 points left in the arena (440 that isn't Master & Blaster), not counting bonuses from the Gods. I don't think Xiao Fung has anything even remotely approaching an insurmountable lead, especially considering all the spells he expended early on when earning those points.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 23, 2003)

Well, if you believe that animals can do as much as cohorts, or they are as dangerous as cohorts, or can do much against cohort/PC defenses, than I doubt if what I say will sway your decision, but...  

I count 270 total points on a quick count, not counting Champion opportunities (which are invalid to count in this comparison).
In other words, most people would need to gain *more* than half of the remaining points _and Number47 not gain one more point_ to be able to catch up to #47.

For a look at the effect of valuing companions as 10 points, let's look at the point totals at the end of Round 4:
#47: 168 points
Avg of all other players: *1.2 points *
(that's including my 57 points)

So the average player would have to make up 167 point handicap.


----------



## seasong (Oct 23, 2003)

Naw, you know me better than to think I've made some unbreakable decision. But I could probably explain my point of view better. The animals are not as dangerous as cohorts have the potential to be. But they are MORE dangerous, in my opinion, than some of the cohorts in the arena. To use an example close to home, Mang was a throwaway method for getting a few extra spells in the arena and some magic items... as a threat, he wasn't. Master still got the points for him, though.

And given the money, spells and class levels that DMwav devoted to acquiring them (comparable to a feat and some CHA), I don't think that's terribly unfair.

The "average player" is a statistical metric. The situation is neither so complex that our poor brains need it, nor so simple that a metric can be truthful. YOU have a handicap of 86 points, and you are a steady earner; Xiao Fung is ahead, but has failed to earn anything for several rounds. Just examining the question of the difference ignores that.

-seasong


----------



## seasong (Oct 23, 2003)

Forgot to say: because some cohorts are not as dangerous as some animals, rather than get into some method of pronouncing "danger levels", I just decided to make them all worth points. No one has summoned anything grossly weak, so it hadn't really come into question yet.

_Edit: Just wanted to say - if y'all come up with a good, fair system for points that takes the animals into account in a different way, I AM all ears. But as it stands, if I don't give points for 12 HD brown bears who can dish out significant damage, then I shouldn't give out points for Mang, and I'm not sure I want to go through and assign a point value to each character individually._


----------



## seasong (Oct 24, 2003)

Corrected reapersaurus' points: added in the round 2 survival of 3 folks attacking Blaster at the same time.

Corrected Number47's points: removed a "Diddling" - that was a readied action which I had forgotten about.

Also, something I forgot I will post shortly (Top of Round 8)


----------



## seasong (Oct 24, 2003)

*TOP of ROUND 8*

The fierce winds drop off to a gentle breeze as the heat becomes anything but! Great gouts of steam burst randomly from the ground, the water in both river and lake approach the level of a very comfortable hot spring. The rain continues to pour down, but it falls straight down, rather than riding the wind horizontally, and the fat, heavy drops are very nearly hot to the touch.

Throughout the arena, to a height of 30 ft, visibility is cut to 10 ft. Hearing is fine (+4 DC from the sound of rain). Positions will not be posted this round, although I will include some of the humorous noises y'all hear. When posting your actions, please include the exact square you are flying, running, etc., to, and what you will do if your target is no longer there.

The storm clouds drop to 150 ft above the arena floor. Visibility inside the storm clouds is 5 ft. No one but Cholestus knows how high they extend. The light level is sufficient to see 60 ft, for those who are not in the pea soup fog.

The temperature is not sufficient to do damage to anyone, but each round a Reflex save (DC 15) is required to avoid the steam gouts. Each steam gout does 1d3 fire damage.

The water inside Izad's force sphere is unaffected by the temperature change.

Over the course of the round, it will become obvious that the heat is continuing to rise, and that the mists are thinning and evaporating. It also seems likely that the clouds will break soon.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 27, 2003)

FYI - Your email bounced me again seasong.  (The @texas one)  Will resend to Hotmail when I get home.


----------



## seasong (Oct 27, 2003)

I think I bounced more than one person. I've only got JDragon, Number47 and Saepiroth. That leaves Sollir Furryfoot, reapersaurus, Jeremy and Cool hand luke.

If the latter four could resend to both accounts, I'll try to make sure everything gets through.

If I don't get anything today or early tomorrow morning, I'll start your turns without you .


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 27, 2003)

K.  Sorry to hold up the game, but glad I'm not the only one.  

Will get home today around 6:30 due to baby hand-off.


----------



## seasong (Oct 30, 2003)

Tough round. If anyone is around tomorrow morning, give me a nudge to remind me to start posting inits .


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 30, 2003)

Uh oh.  Hopefully the fog hindered others as much as it kneecapped my plans...  Cause that sounds ominous.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 30, 2003)

yeah.
ominous.

BTW: I've been meaning to say that I dig the song you scoped out for me, Jeremy.
I like it a lot. I see that you used "Down With the Sickness" - I think that song works very well for (some) RPG characters.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 30, 2003)

tee hee


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 30, 2003)

Reminder to post this morning.


----------



## seasong (Oct 30, 2003)

It will be later this morning due to work, and won't be as many as I was hoping to get done last night . In hindsight, I think the fog was a bad idea:

1. Calculating line-of-sight and distance has taken way too much time. And every time one of your little icons moves, I have to double check people. I'm sure there's a better way to do it, but I don't have it.

2. From the spectator perspective, I think this round is likely to be fairly boring. Some noise, but that's about it. Cool? Maybe in a movie, but not in this game.

So fair warning that I'm going to dump the fog next round. I'll just say that it was a temporary effect of the heat on the water-soaked ground, disperse it, and move directly into supertropical (damage each round level) heat.

-seasong


----------



## seasong (Oct 30, 2003)

Work too hard. Need play. Someone come sneak attack my boss so I can play .

Seriously, having trouble getting the time to post. Essence is: Xiao Fung is still 'position unknown', and Master + Blaster are being sent an e-mail to confirm some things... but I'm inclined to think that they are being somewhat quiet.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 31, 2003)

*Is Happy*  (Assuming I haven't been killed yet, man, would that be ironic)


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 31, 2003)

That things are quiet and nothing much happened?  Or that the fog is going away, and the hurricane has abated so you can finally open up with ranged attacks?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 31, 2003)

*Shrugs*  You'll have to see, I guess


----------



## J. Anson (Oct 31, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> Work too hard. Need play. Someone come sneak attack my boss so I can play .




The playtime Gree... ninjas have been sent forth.


----------



## seasong (Oct 31, 2003)

Oddly enough, the ... ninjas ... appear to have worked. However, the round is still going to go somewhat slowly .

_As fog from the steam vents gouts into the atmosphere, filling the entire area with tendrils of faintly lit mist, visibility cuts down to nearly nil. Gladiators everywhere hush as they strain their ears for the sounds of their foes, for sight is no longer a willing ally.

Xiao Fung can not be heard, where ever it is he went to, and although a sharp thwip, thwip, thwip can be heard from somewhere in the sky, Rillos is similarly silent. A moment later, somewhere near where Osirdar was last seen, arrows can be heard thunking into the earth.

There is no responding sound from Osirdar, who remains as silent as the grave.

Then, near the lake where Master, Blaster and the bead of force are, a sound akin to a bug zapper is heard, then some splashing._

I'm still working with reapersaurus to figure out the remainder of Blaster's turn.

-seasong


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 1, 2003)

Be-ump.


----------



## seasong (Nov 1, 2003)

_As Blaster is heard splashing into the lake, terrified bellows can be heard from the bears in the northern area, as well as a faint, hissing scream from where Duder's corpse was last seen._

I'm still actually working out what happened to the bears, but it's dead certain they're upset about it, and if they live, they'll be trying to rip _someone_ a new nostril.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2003)

Tidbit?


----------



## seasong (Nov 5, 2003)

Just a quick note to tell everyone that I can't visit ENW (or most other non-work-related sites) from work anymore, which is why more inits haven't been posted. I'll be e-mailing inits to the players later today, and hopefully one of them can post 'em here for everyone else.

-seasong


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 5, 2003)

just wanted to let you know that I got your original email mentioning that.
I've been getting your emails fairly well - if I receive a list of inits, I'll try to post them.

And if you can get on yahoo, you could send them that way...


----------



## JDragon (Nov 7, 2003)

Seasong,  any chance you'll get those emails out tonight?  It would be nice to know whats going on before I leave town.   

BTW - I'll be out of town starting tomorrow morning till the 17th.  Seasong I'll send you an email with my round 9 actions.

Thanks


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 8, 2003)

12 days since round sent
This delay is hurting me
Please come back seasong


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 13, 2003)

1-2-3 Clear!  ****ZZAAP!****

Breathe damn you!  1 and 2 and 3 Clear!  ****ZZAAP!****


----------



## seasong (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry y'all, this has been a very bad time.

Between one thing and another I haven't seen the computer other than at work since end of October .

I had a few minutes this morning, so I'm posting this. Anyway, I've been assured that hotmail access will be restored at work by Monday, and I may have some time this weekend to post Inits, but Monday or this weekend, I'll have the finished round sent your way.

Anyway, I'm working out ways to get things done, but in the meantime, expect some delays.

-thomas


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 14, 2003)

Mm?  What's that?  I think I've got a pulse...  It's weak but it's there...


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 22, 2003)

any new estimates, seasong?
anyone heard from him?

edit: 4,000th post.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 22, 2003)

Not since the last post.


----------



## Saepiroth (Nov 30, 2003)

texas exploded


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 30, 2003)

/me looks around.

But I'm still here...  Maybe it was just Austin.


----------



## Saepiroth (Dec 4, 2003)

wednesday bump


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 10, 2003)

man, I'm REALLY hoping this isn't dead.
WHERE is seasong?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Seasong?  Can we at least get a yes or no as to whether this will continue?


----------



## seasong (Dec 13, 2003)

Yes.

Sorry for the long silence, but a number of things conspired together. The main one has been that my only Internet access for the past while has been at work, and work has me blocked from everything but work-related, ezBoard and (as of Thursday evening) Hotmail.

Why ezBoard isn't blocked is anyone's guess. Maybe there's an engineering board or something.

Anyway, through another conspiracy of errors, I lost people's e-mail addresses . 'Cept reapersaurus, for whom I found an old 6-page e-mail I'd printed out .

I've got just about everything printed out, and I'm working on private e-mails right now. Just send me an e-mail from the address you want to receive the turn from, and I'll reply with the turn.

I am sorry about this.

-seasong


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 13, 2003)

He lives!


----------



## Saepiroth (Dec 14, 2003)

TEXAS HAS NOT EXPLODED FALSE ALARM GO BACK TO YOUR HOMES


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 15, 2003)

I forwarded a list of addresses to seasong, just in case anyone hasn't emailed him...

I think it'd be great if this GoD could start back up again.
It's too well-done to let die.


----------



## JDragon (Dec 15, 2003)

Sent mine earlier this morning.

Lets try to keep this at the top for the next day or two so we can get everyone back and ready to rumble.


----------



## Saepiroth (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm just going to post mine, since I don't remember yours...

"saepiroth AT saepirothsux DOT net"


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 15, 2003)

*chimes in*

I sent mine in on the 13th.


----------



## seasong (Dec 16, 2003)

I didn't get JDragon's. Reapersaurus, what you sent me was _exactly_ what I needed. Thanks!

I think I sent this to Jeremy, but I should have turns out tomorrow morning.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 16, 2003)

tomorrow morning...  *cough and BUMP*

P.S. Glad I could help.
Do you have the completed Round 8 actions and resolution for MAster/Blaster, or did you want me to forward what you'd last sent me?


----------



## seasong (Dec 17, 2003)

*cough cough*

It's taking me a bit longer than I thought. But I am here right now, plugging away at it.

I'd originally thought I had everything printed out, it turns out I didn't have my effects chart (who has how many hit points, coordinates, etc.), and I'm going through the old rounds and adding stuff up.

I'm just glad I started including a breakout of points


----------



## Number47 (Dec 17, 2003)

I was all ready to simply declare myself winner, and then you had come back!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm around.  Not sure if Rillos is dead yet or not though


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 18, 2003)

Number47 said:
			
		

> I was all ready to simply declare myself winner, and then you had come back!



If you can statistically prove that your character likely would dust the remaining characters, and IF this GoD doesn't finish (god forbid)... than I'd be more than willing to give you the virtual crown of Hethas' Gambit.

Sollir - is Rillos even under attack? How would he be dead yet?

Jeremy - is anyone silly enough to attack your force that's only getting stronger, deadlier, and more buffed?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 18, 2003)

Yup.  And if you mention it enough times here, more people might fear me as much as you.  

Er-that is to say, they might fear my squad as much as you fear my squad.  Not to be confused with fearing my squad as much as they fear your squad.  ;P

I was ready to count you the winner too 47.    Instead I'll ask if you could pretty please keep doing your maps if this continues.  Pbbbbbblease Eddy?


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 18, 2003)

Jeremy - LOL

Yeah, any team that is invisible, untouchable, unknown , nigh-unstoppable, and is getting bigger each round ('infecting' slaughtered characters).... would seem to Me to be a worry.

But I'm silly that way, apparently.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 18, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> invisible, untouchable, unknown, nigh-unstoppable



Definately!  Which team is that?


----------



## seasong (Dec 19, 2003)

Just a quick note that I'm still here .

I finished the status list early this morning, so now I can proceed. Not a lot of deaths this round, but since no one can see them, that's actually a good thing. Work will control how much time I can spend on the private e-mails, but I should at least get out some of them this morning.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 20, 2003)

FYI - didn't receive mine if I was one of the ones who's was sent.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 20, 2003)

I still haven't found any single spell that can animate a character as something ethereal that has a standard action casting time in any book or online document I have, nor my memory of munchkinism, that impresses me.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 20, 2003)

*bows*


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 23, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> Work will control how much time I can spend on the private e-mails, but I should at least get out some of them this morning.



3.5 days later....?

damn, i understand stuff coming up, but.....  it gets a bit tedious/disappointing on this end having the game continually put off.     

Is there any way you can get an hour to do it from home on the weekend?
Just to get it back started, and players thinking about what plays they're going to make next round, etc.


----------



## Saepiroth (Dec 24, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> 3.5 days later....?
> 
> damn, i understand stuff coming up, but.....  it gets a bit tedious/disappointing on this end having the game continually put off.
> 
> ...




Better than a regular campaign suddenly dying, I guess.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 24, 2003)

*twiddles his thumbs*


----------



## JDragon (Dec 24, 2003)

*looks around*

 

plots running his own game...


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 24, 2003)

Is there a rule somewhere that says once all the hard parts of finding people, getting rules laid out, working out logistics, and getting the first couple rounds done that GoD's have to crap out?


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 25, 2003)

Good point, jere,y.

As a participant and observer of GoD's, I'm wondering: (I'm speaking generally here) it seems that the DM might gain more satisfaction from the creation of the gameboard, deciding what ruleset(s) he wants, having characters created, and the inital foray into destruction.

Perhaps the slogging thru of rounds (once the ruleset is decided upon) makes the DM feel more like an automaton, mindlessly arbitrating the action, and less of a creative force on the game?

The painful part is that the slogging thru of rounds is exactly what we players (I think) live for, because that's when it's our strategy, wits, rules knowledge and luck that will win it or lose it for us.


----------



## Saepiroth (Dec 27, 2003)

If things don't start up by the fifth, I think we should just post our character sheets and switch this to a discussion of the dirty tricks we found/were using.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 28, 2003)

I can agree to that.

I don't have to see the end game to know who the winner would be.  *I think in the end everyone still around has a shot*, but I think the most shots to the last man standing would be reaper and I think Number47 already has the match in hand from his massive point advantage.  

EDIT: Added emphasis to the quantifying statement as it is most important.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 28, 2003)

I can agree to the stats posting.

As an archer type, the battlefield conditions have really harassed me from the beginning so I've just been mainly losing points-something I wasn't really planning on so early-oh well.


----------



## Saepiroth (Jan 1, 2004)

Five days to go!

Ah, well... I never really planned on getting many real points: I knew I'd be outclassed pretty thuroughly, so I was just hoping for some style points and fun.


----------



## Saepiroth (Jan 5, 2004)

I guess that's it then, anyone want to start the bidding?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 5, 2004)

Well, I'll start as I don't have much confidence left that the game will begin again:

Rillos, male elf Abj5/Incantrix8/Arcane Archer 2: CR 15; ECL 15; Medium-size Humanoid (elf); HD 13d4+2d8+45; hp 113; Init +12; Spd 30 ft; AC 22 (+8 Dex +4 Haste); Melee MW Rapier +16/+11 (1d6-1, 18-20/x2); Ranged longbow +25/+20 (1d8+6/crit x3) (not including arrows); SA enchant arrow +1, imbue arrow, spells; SQ elven traits, hardy spirit, send away, summon familiar; AL N; SV Fort +13, Ref +17, Will +13; Str 8, Dex 20 (26), Con 14 (18), Int 16 (22), Wis 10, Cha 8.
Explanation of Attack Bonus:  Longbow-BAB +8/+3, +8 Dex, +5 Weapon, +1 Weapon Focus, +2 bracers of archery  - at Minimum +1 from Arrows (due to Arcane Archer's enchant arrows ability), so minimum of +25/+20 (above)
Occasional Attack Bonus Modifiers: Potion of Heroism (+2), Point Blank Shot (+1), +4 Arrows from Greater Magic Weapon, Quickened True Strike (+20)  (So up to +50 when not within Point Blank Range)
Skills and Feats: Concentration +17, Hide +11, Knowledge (arcana) +18, Knowledge (the planes) +14, Listen +10, Move Silently +11, Spellcraft +18, Spot +10; Enlarge Spell, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Scribe Scroll (Virtual), Quicken Spell, Weapon Finesse (Rapier), Weapon Focus (Longbow).
SA-Enchant Arrow (Su): Every nonmagical arrow fired by Rillos acts as a +1 arrow; this arrow will not function for other characters.
SQ-Elven Traits (Ex): Sleep immunity, +2 save vs. Enchantment, low-light vision, proficient: longsword or rapier, proficient: longbows and shortbows.
Send Away (Ex): The incantatrix gains a +2 bonus to all dispel checks and caster level checks to harm, banish, or overcome the spell resistance of outsiders. This includes dispel checks to dispel a summon monster spell. 
Hardy Spirit (Su): At 4th level, the incantatrix becomes immune to death effects and energy drain attacks.
Instant Metamagic (Su): Once per day, the 7th-level incantatrix can use a single metamagic effect of any metamagic feat she knows on a spell without preparing it beforehand or increasing its casting time. The spell works as if prepared with the metamagic feat except it uses the same spell slot. This can only be used to enhance an Abjuration or Transmutation spell.
Improved Metamagic (Su): At 8th level, the incantatrix has mastered metamagic to such an extent that whenever she uses a metamagic feat, the feat's level increase upon a spell is reduced by one (this can't reduce an increase to less than one level, or less than zero levels if the increase is already +0). For example, an incantatrix wizard could prepare a quickened fireball as a 6th-level spell instead of a 7th-level spell. This can never be used to lower a spell slot by more than one level. 

Wizard Spells Prepared (4/7/7/6/6/5/4/2) (Conjuration and Enchantment banned):
0-Detect Magic x4
1-Expiditious Retreat, Shield (x2), True Strike (x4)
2-Locate Object (x5), Protection from Arrows, See Invisibility
3-Fly, Greater Magic Weapon (x2), Haste (x3)
4-Dimensional Door (x2), Quickened True Strike (x3)
5-Quickened True Strike (x3),  Repulsion
6-Antimagic Field (x4)
7-Enlarged Antimagic Field (x2)
Typical Combat Round (after Hasted, perferably Invisible)-Use hasted partial action to cast Antimagic Field, imbuing it into an arrow, Quickened True Strike, fire arrow with main action (around +50 attack bonus), move using move 60 ft. as equivilant action.
Equipment: Masterwork Rapier (320), +5 Darkwood Longbow (59,375), 200 arrows (10), Amulet of Health +4 (16,000), Boots of Striding and Springing (6,000), Bracers of Archery (5,100), Cloak of Resistance +3 (9,000), Gloves of Dexterity +6 (36,000), Headband of Intellect +6 (36,000).  260 Gold remaining for misc. cheap items like 3 Spell Component Pouches.
Expendable Items: Dust of Disappearance x2 (7,000), Potion of Heroism (900)
SCROLLS-True Seeing x2 (3,800), Wall of Force x 4 (4,500), Scroll of Fly (375)
POISONS-8 doses of Wyvern Poison  (24,000)

In retrospect I messed up alot of things when I made my character.  Spell memorization for one (should have loaded more Dispel Magic's and offensive spells and I forgot at the time that Locate Object only helped me get a sense of the direction of combatants, not their exact location).  I took some things out that I thought were too powerful like dust of choking and sneezing-which probably would have been disallowed anyways.  I forgot about the haste change Seasong was using, and I wasn't allowed the 3.0 SRD version of the arcane archer, which would have allowed me to make two imbued arrow shots or simply not waste my 5th level slots with quickened true strike.  The weapon finesse is there simply because I forgot to pick up Far Shot (or possibly Rapid Shot).

My character's main "schtick" was 6 arrows that I imbued Antimagic Field with.  Upon hitting, the antimagic field would stick to the target (with a +50 attack bonus from my Quickened True Strike) and would basically render them nearly powerless for the rest of the match.  To actually be able to kill said antimagic'd arena members I have Wyvern Poison, after noting how vulnerable almost all PCs were without magical items to boost their fortitude save, and protect or cure them from poison.  I delayed using this tactic because A) the environmental conditions were nasty for ranged attacks, B) the longer I went on without using any powerful move, the more people would underestimate me and aim their more powerful attacks elsewhere, C) I was waiting for there to be only 5 or 6 PCs left before I made my attack and D) I was afraid my tactic would be nerfed after it's first use.

So there's Rillos in a nutshell.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 5, 2004)

Very nice. Haven't got my crew here at work so will post later.

But the general idea was level drain people to the point they couldn't make the saves of my sorcerer. The group was a spectre fighter, vampire fighter, and an incantatrix. Anthony having died to the spectre's level drain rose as another spectre, and Duder was going to do the same in another round. 

If you are curious, seasong ruled that level drains would only occur 1/round instead 1/action (i.e. standard slam for drain, extra partial slam for drain) cutting what I had planned on my draining capability to be in half.  Which resulted in me playing a bit more conservatively until I could "recruit" more drainers.

In retrospect I shouldn't have gone after Anthony's team as they were doing good damage to the guy in the AMF who was immune to my sorcerer.

Though I was planning to wall of force blaster in and ready an action to disintegrate master or blaster whichever one popped out of their amf/force cube first.  Actually had a readied action to disintegrate master in the round this died as I figured he was about to refuel blaster with another heal.  Of course instant fog popped up and killed that readied action so we instead went after elephants and bears to turn into more specters.

I'll post the stat blocks when I get home.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 6, 2004)

I am finding it hard to accept that seasong would just jerk us along like this, without the strong intention to finish what he started.

On the other hand, by all rights he SHOULD have checked this thread from home, work, hell a coffee house if he had to, if he wanted it to continue.

I'm going to be disappointed as all hell when this finally sinks in.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 6, 2004)

Tairnandon
Human Sorcerer6/Incantatrix9
Opposition Divination, Necromancy, Illusion
sor1
sor2
sor3
sor4
sor5
sor6
inc1
inc2
inc3
inc4
inc5
inc6
inc7
inc8
inc9

STR 06 (base 06, +00 race, +00 level, +00 enhancement, etc.)
DEX 12 (base 12, +00 race, +00 level, +00 enhancement, etc.)
CON 18 (base 16, +00 race, +00 level, +00 enhancement, +2 toad familiar)
INT 10 (base 10, +00 race, +00 level, +00 enhancement, etc.)
WIS 10 (base 10, +00 race, +00 level, +00 enhancement, etc.)
CHA 21 (base 18, +00 race, +03 level, +00 enhancement, etc.)

HD 6d4+9d4+60 (120 hp)
Init +1 (+1 DEX)
Spd 30'
BAB +06/+01/+xx (do not use any bonuses on this listing of BAB)
AC 11 (base 10, +00 size, +00 natural armor, +01 DEX, +00 enhancement, etc.)
  flat-footed: -01 (how much to modify down for flat-footed)
  touch: -00 (how much to modify down for touch)

SKILLS
Concentration +08 (04 ranks, +04 ability, +00 race, +00 synergy, etc.)
Knowledge (Arcana) +08 (08 ranks, +00 ability, +00 race, +00 synergy, etc.)
Knowledge (Planes) +08 (08 ranks, +00 ability, +00 race, +00 synergy, etc.)
Listen +06 (06 ranks, +00 ability, +00 race, +00 synergy, etc.)
Spellcraft +04 (04 ranks, +00 ability, +00 race, +00 synergy, etc.)
Spot +09 (09 ranks, +00 ability, +00 race, +00 synergy, etc.)

FEATS
race/1: Cross-class Learning (Knowledge Planes)
exp/1: Empower Spell
exp/3: Iron Will
exp/6: Leadership
exp/9: Spell Focus (Abjuration)
inc/11: Quicken Spell
exp/12: Spell Focus (Transmutation)
exp/15: Leadership

SAVES
FORT +14 (+5 base +4 CON +5 Resistance)
REF  +11 (+5 base +1 DEX +5 Resistance)
WILL +16 (+11 base +0 WIS +5 Resistance)

EQUIPMENT

Weapon
  --

Armor
  --

Dust of Disappearance-used
Monk's Outfit
Divinatory Headband (TrueSeeing)-activated
Cloak of Resistance +5
Hotsuma Shroud-nondetection activated, improved invisibility activated
Spell Lens +3
Spell Component Pouch
Potion of Endurance-used

SPELLS
0-level
  Resistance
  Daze
  Mage Hand
  Mending
  Detect Magic
  Prestidigitation
  Read Magic
1-level
  Grease
  Mage Armor
  Protection from Law
  Shield
  Magic Missile
2-level
  Blindness/Deafness
  Endurance
  Glitterdust
  Renewed Focus-cast
  Willflower-cast
3-level
  Fireball
  Haste-cast on self, cast on Usasmir
  Protection from Elements-cast on self
  Slow
4-level
  Chains of Vengeance
  Otiluke's Resilient Sphere
  Polymorph Other
  Shadow-walker-cast
5-level
  Feeblemind
  Telekinesis
  Teleport
  Wall of Force
6-level
  Disintegrate
  Freezing Claw
  Greater Dispelling
7-level
  Bigby's Grasping Hand
  Spell Turning

DC 27+Spell Level+Feats

(Shadow-Walker
undead type
STR -, DEX +4, CON +0*, INT -4**, WIS +2**, CHA +2**:  +2 AC/Reflex, Will +1, Spell DC +1
+1 deflection bonus to AC: +1 AC
fly 40 ft (good)
undead, +2 turn resistance: turnable as 17 HD creature
incorporeal: immune to non magical weapons and non magical attacks, 50% chance to avoid damage from magical corporeal source, +14 Deflection bonus, ignore natural armor, armor, and shields, soundless/scentless, dex mod to attack bonus, +2 concentration)

STR --, Dex 16, Con 18 (22), Int 06, Wis 12, Cha 23 (38)

SA Improved Metamagic, Instant Metamagic 2/day, Hardy Spirit, Strike Ethereal, Send Away

SD immune to non magical weapons and non magical attacks, 50% chance to avoid damage from magical corporeal source, immune to poison/sleep/paralysis/stunning/disease/death effects/necromantic effects/mind-influencing effects/critical hits/subdual damage/ability damage/ability drain/energy drain, immune to all effects that require Fortitude saves (except those that affect objects), uses Cha for concentration checks

Tairnandon, Init 21 (16, 67, -5)
Spells and Effects: Haste, Dust of Disappearance-blown away?, Nondetection (Caster Level check DC 30), True Seeing (120 ft), Shadow-Walker, Endurance, Will Flower, Improved Invisiblity (Protected by Nondetection), Protection from Elements (Fire)

Current Stats: HP 150, AC 31, SV: +16/+13/+17
Spells Left 6/10/9/7/8/7/8/5


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 6, 2004)

Usasmir
Half-Orc Vampire (ECL+7) Fighter 7

STR 27 (base 18, +08 race, +01 level, +00 enhancement, etc.)
DEX 22 (base 18, +04 race, +00 level, +00 enhancement, etc.)
CON xx (base --, +-- race, +-- level, +-- enhancement, etc.)
INT 10 (base 10, +00 race, +00 level, +00 enhancement, etc.)
WIS 10 (base 08, +02 race, +00 level, +00 enhancement, etc.)
CHA 08 (base 06, +02 race, +00 level, +00 enhancement, etc.)

HD 7d12 (45 hp)
Init +6 (+6 DEX)
Spd 30'
BAB +07/+02/+xx (do not use any bonuses on this listing of BAB)
AC 29 (base 10, +00 size, +06 natural armor, +06 DEX, +01 enhancement, +04 armor, +02 ring)
  flat-footed: -06 (how much to modify down for flat-footed)
  touch: -11 (how much to modify down for touch)

SKILLS
Hide +19 (05 ranks, +06 ability, +08 race, +00 synergy, etc.)
Listen +15 (05 ranks, +00 ability, +08 race, +00 synergy, +02 alertness)

FEATS
race/1: Alertness
race/1: Combat Reflexes
race/1: Dodge
race/1: Improved Initiative
race/1: Lightning Reflexes
ftr/1: Blind-Fight
exp/1: Improved Unarmed Strike
ftr/2: Weapon Focus (Grapple)
exp/3: Combat Instincts
ftr/4: Weapon Specialization (Grapple)
exp/6: Natural Grappler

SAVES
FORT +6 (+5 base +- CON +1 resistance)
REF  +12 (+2 base +6 DEX +1 resistance)
WILL +3 (+2 base +0 WIS +1 resistance)

EQUIPMENT

Grapple
  1d3+14 bludgeoning, 20/x2
  Attack +20/+15
  Breakdown (varies)
  - ATK +7 base +8 STR +4 Belt of the Grappler +1 Weapon Focus (Grapple)
  - DMG +8 STR +4 Belt of the Grappler +2 Weapon Specialization

Mithral Shirt +1
  AC +05 (lt), Move 30, DEX +06
      Check -00, Spell 10%

Dust of Disappearance-used
Monk's Outfit
Belt of the Grappler +4
Ring of Protection +2
Divinatory Headband (TrueSeeing)-activated
Brooch of Shielding
Cloak of Resistance +1

SD DR 7/--, Turn as 11 HD, elec/cold resist 20, fast heal 5, immune to poison/sleep/paralysis/stunning/disease/death effects/necromantic effects/mind-influencing effects/critical hits/subdual damage/ability damage/ability drain/energy drain, immune to all effects that require Fortitude saves (except those that affect objects), uses Cha for concentration checks

Usasmir, Init 21 (15, 64, +0)
Spells and Magical Effects: Dust of Disappearance, True Seeing (120'), Haste
Current Stats: HP 45, AC 33, Atk +20/+15, SV: +6/+12/+3


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 6, 2004)

Osirdar
Spectre (ECL+11) Fighter 1

STR -- (base --, +-- race, +-- level, +-- enhancement, etc.)
DEX 30 (base 18, +06 race, +02 level, +04 enhancement, etc.)
CON -- (base --, +-- race, +-- level, +-- enhancement, etc.)
INT 12 (base 08, +04 race, +00 level, +00 enhancement, etc.)
WIS 12 (base 08, +04 race, +00 level, +00 enhancement, etc.)
CHA 22 (base 18, +04 race, +00 level, +00 enhancement, etc.)

HP 7d12+1d12 (52 hp)
Init +10 (+10 DEX)
Spd 40'/80' fly (good)
BAB +04/+xx/+xx (do not use any bonuses on this listing of BAB)
AC 26 (base 10, +00 size, +00 natural armor, +10 DEX, +00 enhancement, +6 deflection)
  flat-footed: -10 (how much to modify down for flat-footed)
  touch: -00 (how much to modify down for touch)

SKILLS
Hide +23 (11 ranks, +10 ability, +00 race, +00 synergy, +02 skill focus)
Listen +03 (02 ranks, +01 ability, +00 race, +00 synergy, etc.)

FEATS
exp/1: blind-fight
exp/3: weapon focus (touch)
exp/6: skill focus (hide)
ftr/1: weapon finesse (touch)

SAVES
FORT +4 (+4 base +- CON)
REF  +12 (+2 base +10 DEX)
WILL +6 (+5 base +1 WIS)

EQUIPMENT

Weapon
  1d8+00 negative energy, 20/x2
  Attack +15 touch
  Breakdown (varies)
  ATK +4 base +10 DEX +1 weapon focus

Armor
  --

Divinatory Headband (See Invisibility)-activated
Dust of Disappearance-used
Boots of Speed-activated
Gloves of Dexterity +4
Brooch of Shielding

SD immune to non magical weapons and non magical attacks, 50% chance to avoid damage from magical corporeal source, immune to poison/sleep/paralysis/stunning/disease/death effects/necromantic effects/mind-influencing effects/critical hits/subdual damage/ability damage/ability drain/energy drain, immune to all effects that require Fortitude saves (except those that affect objects), uses Cha for concentration checks

Osirdar, Init 30 (14, 65, +10)
Spells and Effects: Haste, Dust of Disappearance, See Invisibility (250 ft), Incorporeal, Protected from Magic Missile
Current Stats: HP 52, AC 30, Atk +15 (+17 vs people that can't see him and they lose their dexterity bonus to AC), SV: +4/+12/+6


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 8, 2004)

For those interested in a little nostalgia: what you were doing in March '03.

RIP, Hethas' Gambit.

Daniel


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 9, 2004)

re: that link

WOW.
seasong put an amazing amount of work in that first week or so.
30 times more than what he had to put in to finish the game.

Why would he flake out when he was so close to finishing the best Game of Death ever run?
Especially after putting in so much good work to get it setup and nailed down.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 9, 2004)

Well, I was hoping Seasong might jump in and save this,but since he hasn't yet, heres Izad.

Izad
Human Monk 15th Level

Align LN

STR 12 (base 12 (4 pts), +0 race, +0 level)
DEX 22 (base 15 (10 pts), +0 race, +1 @ 4th level, +6 enhancement, etc.)
CON 13 (base 13 (6 pts), +0 race, +0 level)
INT 12 (base 12 (4 pts), +0 race, +0 level)
WIS 24 (base 16 (12 pts), +0 race, +1 @ 8th & +1 @ 12th level, +6 enhancement, etc.)
CHA 8 (base 8  (0 pts), +0 race, +0 level)

BAB +11/+6/+1 / Unarmed BAB +11/+8/+5+2

AC 34 (base 10, +0 size, Class Bonus +3, +6 DEX, +7 WIS, +8 Armor)
  flat-footed: -6 (how much to modify down for flat-footed)
  touch: -8 (how much to modify down for touch)

HIT POINTS 135 (d8x15 + 15(Con Bonus)

SAVES
Fort: 13 (9 base, + 1 ability, +3 magical resistance bonus)
Reflex: 18 (9 base, + 6 ability, +3 magical resistance bonus)
Will: 19 (9 base, + 7 ability, +3 magical resistance bonus)

SPELL RESISTANCE 25

Speed - 80ft

SKILLS
Balance (Dex) 		+23 (15 ranks, +6 ability, +2 synergy, etc.)
Climb (Str) 		+10 (9 ranks, +1 ability.)
Concentration (Con) 	+1 (0 ranks, +1 ability.)
Craft (Int) 		+1 (0 ranks, +1 ability.)
Diplomacy (Cha) 	+4 (5 ranks, -1 ability.)
Escape Artist (Dex) 	+11 (5 ranks, +6 ability.)
Hide (Dex) 		+15 (9 ranks, +6 ability.)
Jump (Str) 		+21 (18 ranks, +1 ability, +2 synergy.)
Know (arcana) (Int) 	+6 (5 ranks, +1 ability.)
Listen (Wis) 		+12 (5 ranks, +7 ability.)
Move Silently (Dex) 	+15 (9 ranks, +6 ability.)
Perform (Cha) 		-1 (0 ranks, -1 ability.)
Profession (Wis) 	+8 (1 ranks, +7 ability.)
Swim (Str) 		+10 (9 ranks, +1 ability.)
Tumble (Dex) 		+26 (18 ranks, +6 ability, +2 synergy.)

All other skills are at ability bonus only.

FEATS
EXP 1: Dodge
RACE 1: Improved Initiative
EXP 3: Weapon Finesse (unarmmed attack)
EXP 6: Quick Draw
MONK 6: Improved Trip (monk Feat, expertise not needed)
EXP 9: Mobility
EXP 12: Spring Attack
EXP 15: Blind-Fight

MONK ABILITIES
Stunning Attack - Fort save DC 24; 15/day

Flurry of Blows

EVASION 

Deflect Arrows

Still Mind 

Slow Fall 50ft

Purity of Body

Wholness of Body

Leap of the Clouds

Improved Evasion

Ki Strike

Diamond Body 

Abundant Step 

Dianmond Soul

Quivering Palm 



EQUIPMENT
Bedroll				1 sp	5 lb	@
Blanket, winter			5 sp	3 lb	@
Caltrops (1 bag)		1 gp	2 lb 	@
Chalk, 1 piece			1 cp	*    	@
Flint and steel			1 gp	*    	@
Lantern, hooded			7 gp	2 lb 	@
Mirror, small steel		10 gp	1/2 lb	@
Piton (x 4)			4 sp	2 lb	@ 
Oil (3-pint flasks)		3 sp	3 lb	@
Rope, silk (50 ft.)		10 gp	5 lb	@
Waterskin (x 2)			2 gp	8 lb	@
Dagger				2 gp	1 lb	@
Traveling Clothes		1 gp	5 lb	
Case for Javelins		2 gp	2 lb
--------------------------------------------

Weapon                                  COST    WT
Melee  
  Unarmed (considered +2 weapon for DR)	 0 gp	0 lb
  1d12+1 (B), (20)/(x2)
  Attack +17 / +12 / +7 Normal
  Breakdown (BAB +11, Dex +6 (weapon finess)
  Flurry Attack +15 / +15 / +10 / +5
  Breakdown (BAB +11, Dex +6 (weapon finess), -2 flurry of blows) 

Ranged
  +1 Javelin (x10)			4612 gp	2 (20) lb
  1d6+2 (P), (20)/(x2) Range 30ft
  Attack +18 / +13 / +8 Nomal
  Breakdown (BAB +11, Dex +6, +1 magical enhancement)

Armor                                   COST    	WT
  Bracers of Armor +8			64,000gp	2 lbs
  AC +8 (NA), Move Normal, DEX + Any, Check -0, Spell 0%

Bracers of armor (+8)
Periapt of Wisdom (+6)
Gloves of Dexterity (+6)
Ring - Elemental resistance, minor (Electrical)
Boots - Of the Winterlands
Ring - Water walking
+1 Javelins (x10)
Bead of Force - Used round 5
Javelin of Lightning (x6) -4 used round 6
Cloak of Resistance +3	
Handy Haver Sack		
POTIONS - - - - - - - - - - - - -			
Cure Serious Wounds (x6)
Swimming
Blur - used and dispelled
Endurance - taken durning prep round and dispelled
Water Breathing
Bull Strength - taken during round 1 and dispelled
Haste - taken during round 4? and dispelled	

Not near as creative as some of the other builds, but I seemed to be holding my own.   

I really wanted to see if I was going to survive the fight with the spell caster that had t-ported into my bead of force with me. IT was sounding like it was going to be close.


----------



## Saepiroth (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I knew I was outclassed from the start. I was just hoping to add a little comedy to the mix.

Human Fighter 15

STR 20 (base 17, +3 level)
DEX 14 (base 14)
CON 16 (base 16)
INT 13 (base 11)
WIS  8 (base 8)
CHA  3 (base 3) 

HP 195 (15d10, +45 CON)

BAB +15
AC 25 (base 10, +2 DEX, +5 breast plate, +3 armor enhancement, +2 large shield, +1 shield enhancement, +1 ring: deflect, +1 amulet: natural armor)
  flat-footed: 23
  touch: 13
  fighting defensively: +3 instead of +2 (Tumble)
  all-out defense: +6 instead of +4 (Tumble)

Fort +15 (base 9, +3 CON, +3 cloak: resistance)
Ref  +10 (base 5, +2 DEX, +3 cloak: resistance)
Will +7  (base 5, -1 WIS, +3 cloak: resistance)

FEATS
  human 1: Cross-Class Learning (Tumble)
  ftr 1: Power Attack
  exp 1: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain)
  ftr 2: Weapon Focus (Spiked Chain)
  exp 3: Gigantic Weapon
  ftr 4: Weapon Specialization (Spiked Chain)
  ftr 6: Expertise
  exp 6: Improved Disarm
  ftr 8: Improved Critical (Spiked Chain)
  exp 9: Cleave
  ftr 10: Bonded Weapon (Spiked Chain: GDTHO)
  ftr 12: Combat Reflexes
  exp 12: Blind-Fight
  ftr 14: Armed Deflect Arrows
  exp 15: Improved Deflect Arrows

SKILLS (36 fighter, 18 INT, 18 human)
  Tumble +22 (ranks 18, +2 DEX, +2 synergy: Jump)
  Swim +10 (ranks 14, +5 STR, -9 weight)
  Balance +22 (ranks 18, +2 DEX, +2 synergy: Tumble)
  Jump +7 (ranks 0, +5 STR, +2 synergy: Tumble)
  Forgery +6 (ranks 5, +1 INT)
  Listen +2 (ranks 3 – 1 WIS)
  Speak Language B (rank 1)
  Speak Language C (rank 1)
  Speak Language D (rank 1)

EQUIPMENT

GDTHO*: Huge Spiked Chain (22.5 lbs)                        72,487.5 GP
  normal dmg: 2d6+12 Piercing (19-20/x2), reach 15 ft
  dmg vs Human: 4d6+14 Piercing (19-20/x2)
  wounding: each successful hit deals 1 hp/round thereafter (heal DC 15)
  -
  BAB: +15/+10/+5
  normal add: +7
  add vs humans: +9
  add to disarms: +9
  add to disarm humans: +11
  -
  BREAKDOWN
  2d6 Piercing (20/x2), Reach 15 ft
  Allows trip attacks
  Chain Bonus: +2 on disarm attacks
  STR: +5 to hit, +7 to damage
  WF/WS/Bonded: +3 to hit, +3 to damage
  Gigantic Weapon: -3 to hit
  Masterwork: +1 to hit (does not stack w/enhancement) (450 GP)
  Enhancement (72,000 GP) +2 to hit, +2 to damage
    Bane (Humans): +4 to hit, +4 to damage vs humans
    Bane (Humans): +2d6 damage vs humans
    Wounding: +1 hp/round per damaging attack (heal DC 15)
  Improved Critical (19-20/x2)
  -
  * GODDAMNIT THAT HURT! OW! = GDTHO (Language A)

Mithril Breastplate (15 lbs)                                40,400 GP
  AC +8, Light Armor, Max DEX +5, Armor Check -1, Spell 15%
  Spikes: 1d6 Piercing grappling or unarmed attack
  Critical hits fail 75% of the time (fortification)
  Movement rate is NOT MODIFIED by this armor
  -
  BREAKDOWN
  AC +5, Medium Armor, Max DEX +3, Armor Check -4, Spell 25%
  Masterwork (+150 GP) does not stack with mithral
  Mithril (+4,000 GP), 1/2 wt, DEX +2, Armor Check +3, Spell -10%
  Enhancement (36,000 GP) +3, moderate fortification (+3)
  Spikes (+50 GP)

Darkwood Large Shield                                       16,107 GP
  AC +3, armor check +0, spell +15%
  Animated
  Blind 2/day: Reflex DC 14 within 20 ft, or blind 1d4 rounds
  Command: BINK! (Language C)
  -
  BREAKDOWN
  AC +2, armor check -2, spell +15%
  Darkwood (+100 GP) 1/2 wt, Armor Check +2, hard 5/hp 10
  Enhancement (16,000 GP) +1, animated, blinding

Heward’s Handy Haversack                                    2,000 GP
Winged Boots, Command “Whup! Whoa! …AIEEEEE!” (Lang B)      12,000 GP
Locked Gauntlet                                             8 GP
1 Stone Salve                                               4,000 GP
2 Draconic Might Potions                                    2,400 GP
1 Potions of Heroism                                        1,800 GP
5 Potions of Haste                                          3,750 GP
5 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds                            3,750 GP
3 Distilled Universal Solvents                              6,000 GP
1 disillation of the universal solvents                     3 GP
Eversmoking Bottle, Command “STOP THAT ALREADY!” (Lang C)   12,000 GP 
Cloak of Resistance +3                                      9,000 GP
Ring of the Ram, Command “BUGGER OFF” (Lang D)              8,600 GP
Ring of Protection +1                                       2,000 GP
Amulet of Natural Armor +1                                  2,000 GP
3 Potions of Invisibility                                   900 GP
2 Potions of Cat’s Grace                                    600 GP
2 Dull Gray Ioun Stones, PAINTED Vibrant Purple             50 GP
1 Dull Gray Ioun Stone, PAINTED Lavender & Green            25 GP
2 Paint for the ioun stones                                 10 GP
Quall’s Feather Token; Tree                                 100 GP
3 Sacks of Flour (1 lb each)                                1.5GP


----------



## tauton_ikhnos (Jan 14, 2004)

I know it's a dead issue at this point, but I don't suppose there's any chance that there will be an RPOL version of this at some point? Seasong's a flake, but maybe if he put together the rules (which he seems good at) and someone else actually ran things (since he seems to have time management problems)?

I dunno, just an idea. I'd love to fight for Hethas, and I was waiting for this one to wrap up before registering and trying to jump onto the next one.

Instead I registered just to wave at the corpse :-(


----------



## JDragon (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm toying with doing some kind of "Game of Death", but I wouldn't start woring on it till after the Con I'm going to over Pres Weekend in Feb.  I have my normal game to prep and a game for the Con to prep, so no time right now, but maybe when I get done with the Con.


----------

